# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Карма, акарма, викарма. БГ глава 4 текст 16-18.

## Иван1

Уважаемые _преданные_:

Во многих "авторитетных" литературных источниках очень часто затрагивается термин *Карма*. Многими авторами в том числе теми, кто имеет общественное признание "раскрывается" природа _деятельности_. 

Однако посмотреть глазами Абсолютной Истины и Писания (Бхагавад-Гиты) на природу:
- деятельности ( кармы )
- действия ( кармы ) - 
- акармы ( бездействия )
- викармы ( запрещенной деятельности )
могут только подлинные Вайшнавы.


ТЕКСТ 16

ким карма ким акармети кавайо 'пй атра мохитах
тат те карма правакшйами йадж гйатва мокшйасе 'шубхат

ким - что есть; карма - действие; ким - что есть; акарма - бездействие; ити - таким образом; кавайах - разумные; апи - также; атра - в этом вопросе; мохитах - введены в заблуждение; тат - тот; те - тебе; карма - работу; правакшйами - Я объясню; йат - которую; гйатва - зная; мокшйасе - ты будешь освобожден; ашубхат - от несчастий.

*Даже умные люди не знают, что есть действие и что - бездействие. Теперь Я объясню тебе, что есть действие, и, зная это, ты освободишься от всех несчастий.*

_КОММЕНТАРИЙ_: Действуя в сознании Кришны, следует брать пример с истинных преданных Господа, живших до нас. Это рекомуется в пятнадцатом стихе. Там же объясняется, почему не следует действовать независимо.

Чтобы действовать в сознании Кришны, человек должен следовать руководству уважаемой личности, принадлежащей к цепи ученической преемственности, как объяснялось в начале главы. Наука сознания Кришны была впервые передана богу солнца, а он уже пересказал ее своему сыну Ману, который в свою очередь объяснил ее своему сыну Икшваку, и таким образом она распространяется по земле с незапамятных времен. Поэтому человек должен следовать по стопам авторитетов прошлого, принадлежащих к цепи ученической преемственности. Иначе даже самые разумные люди будут введены в заблуждение относительно установленного образа действий в сознании Кришны. Именно поэтому Господь решил дать Арджуне прямые указания по вопросам сознания Кришны. Имея такие предписания Господа, и следуя примеру Арджуны, никто не будет введен в заблуждение.

Говорится, что человек не может удостовериться в верности религии, проверяя ее с помощью эксперимента, так как экспериментальное знание несовершенно. В действительности, религиозные принципы могут быть изложены лишь Самим Господом. Дхармам ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам (Бхаг., 6.3.19). Никто не может создать религиозные принципы при помощи своих несовершенных измышлений. Необходимо следовать великим авторитетам, таким, как Брахма, Шива, Нарада, Ману, Кумары, Капила, Прахлада, Бхишма, Шукадева Госвами, Йамараджа, Джанака и Бали Махараджа. С помощью мыслительных спекуляций человек не в состоянии выяснить, что есть религия или самоосознание. Поэтому, проявляя беспричинную милость к Своим преданным, Господь непосредственно объясняет Арджуне, что есть действие, и что - бездействие. Лишь деятельность, совершаемая в сознании Кришны, способна вырвать человека из пут материального существования.

- Карма? Акарма? Викарма? - в чем сложность понимания и какова их истинная природа?

Спасибо.

----------


## Keshava das

> Даже умные люди не знают, что есть действие и что - бездействие. Теперь Я объясню тебе, что есть действие, и, зная это, ты освободишься от всех несчастий.


С одной стороны сиддханта говорит, что человек должен "положить конец" кармической деятельности https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/25/29 вырвать из сердца глубоко укоренившееся желание Действовать в материальном мире https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/24/17 С другой стороны в самом сознании Кришны заключена функцию Облегчения работы труда. Раз уж мы живем в мире эксплуатации, то не плохо бы подумать и о том как облегчить этот "дух тяжести"? сделать работу более легковесной и одновременно более эффективной

----------


## Иван1

Спасибо за Ваш ответ.

А можно ли не познав природу кармы ( "деятельности" - в шир.смысле. ) и природы кармы ( "действия"в уз.смысле ) , природу кармы ( "работы" в конкр. смысле ) понять что есть действие и что есть запретное действие или бездействие?

Ведь если я просто шевелю рукой или ногой - это действие, что определит принадлежность этого действия к одной из трёх категорий ( карма, викарма или акарма )?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Спасибо за Ваш ответ.
> 
> А можно ли не познав природу кармы ( "деятельности" - в шир.смысле. ) и природы кармы ( "действия"в уз.смысле ) , природу кармы ( "работы" в конкр. смысле ) понять что есть действие и что есть запретное действие или бездействие?
> 
> Ведь если я просто шевелю рукой или ногой - это действие, что определит принадлежность этого действия к одной из трёх категорий ( карма, викарма или акарма )?


Принадлежность этого действия определит ваше сознание. Действие может быть действием, а может быть бездействием, в то же время бездействие может быть действием или быть бездействием. Всё зависит от направленности сознания.

Действие можно разделить на 4 части - 1) на пищу для действия, 2) для кого предназначена эта пища и 3) съедается ли эта пища или так остается несъеденной. 4) Остался ли доволен ли тот, кто съел пищу.

Первая часть не зависит от сознания. Животная жизнь.
Вторая, третья и четвертая уже подразумевают наличие разумного сознания. Разум отягощает ответственностью, поэтому хотя для животных нет запретных действий, но для человека есть запретные действия.

1) Если действие содержит только пищу для действия, это еще не действие, а просто животный хаос. Никто ни за что не несет ответственности. Результатов нет.
Сварили обед и выкинули на помойку. Ответственность только перед неиспользованной возможностью и перед испорченными продуктами.

2) если действие содержит только пищу и того, для кого она предназначена, то это еще не действие, но преддверие к действию. 
Сварили обед для кого-то, но этот кто-то пока не насытился. Результата пока нет, хотя есть и намерение, но оно не приносит пока результата. Обед всё равно может быть выкинут, если пища не съедена...

3)если пища, содержащаяся в действии съедена, то это действие, и в этом случае будет результат, но результат зависит от того, кто съел эту пищу и остался ли он доволен.
Кувера пытался накормить Ганешу, но ему это не удавалось, хотя не только обед, но и все столы и стулья и посуда уже были съедены, следующим должен был быть съеден сам Кувера, но Ганеша по прежнему оставался голодным...
Мы видим, что Кувера не достиг действия, хотя делал много.

Гопи делали масло, но прятали его от Кришны в сараях. Кришна съедал масло, но оставался недоволен этими гопи. Кришна кормил этим маслом и обезъян. Соответственно плоды смешанные. Благоприятно то, что съел Кришна, но плоды от того, что съели обезьяны приносят беспокойства. Эти беспокойства во благо, т.к. обезьяны - друзья Кришны и Рамы. Вспоминая Раму и войско обезьян, легко понять насколько беспокойства, причиненные этими друзьями Рамы могут быть внушительными.

4) если пища, содержащаяся в действии съедена, и тот кто съел- остался доволен, то это действие, приносящее благоприятные плоды.
Конечно благо от этих плодов зависит также от того, кто именно съел эту пищу. Но в любом случае, больше или меньше, но это будет благо. Это называется Благоприятная деятельность.

Как бездействие может быть действием? Очень просто. Чтобы накормить того, кому предназначена пища, не обязательно действовать в обычном представлении о действиях. Внешне такой деятель может выглядеть праздным и бездействующим. 
Дурваса муни с учениками пришел к пандавам, и тем не чем было его накормить. Внешне Пандавы бездействовали. Бездействуя внешне, они поступили по другому.
Драупади обратилась к Кришне, и когда Кришна съел зернышко риса, которое нашел в горшке у Драупади, голодный Дурваса муни и его ученики тут же почувствовали насыщение, хотя не съели ни крошки. Итак внешне Пандавы не кормили Дурвасу и учеников, то есть бездействовали. Но Дурваса и ученики остались сытыми и довольными и благословили Пандавов. Действие в бездействии, приносящее благоприятный результат.

----------


## Иван1

В Бхагавад-Гите, в тексте комментария указанном в первом сообщении ( 16 ) объясняя природу кармы ( деятельности, действия, работы ) Шрила Прабхупада сразу же обращает внимание на _2_ вида деятельности:

- деятельность, совершаемая по примеру Великих личностей ( истинных преданных Господа ) ( Вивасван, Ману, Икшквак и другие ).

- и всякая иная деятельность, или как употреблено в тексте : "_почему не следует действовать независимо_ ".

То есть *карма* ( как деятельность по примеру истинных преданных Господа )
и *карма* ( как деятельность в независимом положении ).

Естественно вытекающим из данного пояснения является вопрос о какой зависимости идёт речь? И как эта самая зависимость или " пример истинных преданных Господа" отделяет *карму* от *викармы ( деятельности, которую не следует совершать*?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Естественно вытекающим из данного пояснения является вопрос о какой зависимости идёт речь? И как эта самая зависимость или " пример истинных преданных Господа" отделяет *карму* от *викармы ( деятельности, которую не следует совершать*?


Это очень простой вопрос. Истинные преданные Господа хотят то же, что хочет Господь, и делают то же, что Господь хочет, чтобы они делали. То есть они делают так, что Господь доволен тем, что они делают, в этом их желания (преданных и Господа) совпадают. Это благоприятная деятельность. Приносит благо всем.
Если сам не знаешь чего хочет Господь, но знаешь чего от тебя хотят те, кто знает то, чего хочет Господь, то это равносильно тому, что делать так, как хочет Господь.
Действовать по примеру не всегда возможно, т.к. действие может оказаться бездействием, и даже самые умные люди не в состоянии этого понять.
*"Даже умные люди не знают, что есть действие и что - бездействие"*

Они могут думать, что действуют по примеру, а на самом деле могут бездействовать, совершая различные действия.

Если человек сам считает, что он действует по примеру, то это та же самая "деятельность в независимом положении". Откуда он поймет что действует по примеру? Самостоятельно? Самостоятельно означает независимо. Значит он действует независимо. Только те кто знают чего хочет Господь, то есть истинные преданные, могут указать другому человеку как и что он должен делать, чтобы это действие стало "действием по примеру", то есть действием, которого хочет Господь. Если человек спросит у такого преданного ("парипрашнена севая"), и последует совету, то только тогда он может быть уверен, что действует по примеру, то есть так, как хочет от него Господь. Если же он не спросит, а сам себе решит, что действует по примеру, то это может оказаться "деятельностью в независимом положении", которая может оказаться викармой.

Если связать это с вышеприведенной классификацией 1-4, то спрашивая у истинных преданных, мы добавляем к пище деятельности тех и того, кто может её съесть, а делая так как хотят от нас преданные, мы скармливаем эту пищу, а если преданные довольны нами, то тот, кто съел эту пищу, также доволен нами.

Иными словами, если все будут делать, как хотят этого истинные преданные, то все будут делать, как хочет Господь, а это благоприятно для них самих. 

Главное только чтобы эти истинные преданные не сами себя считали истинными преданными (т.к. в этом случае они действуют независимо), а Господь считал их таковыми.

Тут Прабхупада говорит о том, что нужно идти по стопам великих преданных: *"Необходимо следовать великим авторитетам, таким, как Брахма, Шива, Нарада, Ману, Кумары, Капила, Прахлада, Бхишма, Шукадева Госвами, Йамараджа, Джанака и Бали Махараджа."*

Но проблема, о которой вы говорите _" Карма? Акарма? Викарма? - в чем сложность понимания и какова их истинная природа?"_ видна также и здесь.

Человек может совершать действия, СЧИТАЯ САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО, что следует великим авторитетам, как Брахма, Шива и т.д по списку. Но это вновь может оказаться деятельностью в независимом положении, т.к. он сам себе считает, а на самом деле
всё это считание, а соответственно и деятельность может быть независимой, о чем и говорит Прабхупада в комментарии:

_"...человек не может удостовериться в верности религии, проверяя ее с помощью эксперимента, так как экспериментальное знание несовершенно. В действительности, религиозные принципы могут быть изложены лишь Самим Господом. Дхармам ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам (Бхаг., 6.3.19). Никто не может создать религиозные принципы при помощи своих несовершенных измышлений.....
С помощью мыслительных спекуляций человек не в состоянии выяснить, что есть религия или самоосознание. Поэтому, проявляя беспричинную милость к Своим преданным, Господь непосредственно объясняет Арджуне, что есть действие, и что - бездействие. Лишь деятельность, совершаемая в сознании Кришны, способна вырвать человека из пут материального существования. "_

То есть только Господь знает что есть деятельность, и кроме Господа только те, кому он объяснил это лично, как вот Арджуне. То есть там есть знание о деятельности, где есть сознание Кришны, поскольку только сам Кришна дает это знание.

Если сознания Кришны нет, то есть лично Кришна не дал это знание о деятельности сам лично или сам лично через своих преданных (и там и там - САМ ЛИЧНО), то любое самостоятельное (без Кришны) подражание пути великих преданных превращается в сахаджию.

Вот в этом сложность о которой вы спрашивали. Мы считаем, что идем путем великих преданных, но можем не идти по факту, потому что нашего считания, наших измышлений о том, что мы идем путем преданных мало, чтобы наши действия на самом деле стали действиями по стопам истинных преданных.
Истинные преданные делают только то, что хочет Кришна, и поэтому сам Кришна проявлен в каждом их действии, они не хотят ничего кроме того, что хочет Кришна. Поэтому только они и могут лично непосредственно сообщить, что хочет Кришна от нас.

То есть например Брахма может сказать, что мы следуем по пути Брахмы, но сами мы, что-бы мы ни делали, какие бы действия не совершали, это не станет путем Брахмы, пока сам Брахма не скажет нам что делать, и после того как он скажет, мы сделаем. Вот только тогда это станет путем Брахмы и т.д.

Поэтому Кришна и говорит - вручи себя истинному духовному учителю и служи ему. Что тут еще можно добавить? Но есть и сложность. Истинность духовного учителя не должна быть определена независимо-самостоятельно. Соединить учителя и ученика может только опять же Кришна. Поэтому не всякий может найти истинного духовного учителя, и тем более предаться ему. Это вновь была бы независимость и самостоятельность.

Это Кришна решает, кому дать это счастье, в виде учителя, а кому не дать. Но Кришна справедлив, и всё меняется. Если мы сегодня недостойны, то завтра, если станем жить лучше, можем стать достойны этой милости Кришны.

На самом деле хороший вопрос про независимость. Спасибо Вам.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> То есть *карма* ( как деятельность по примеру истинных преданных Господа )
> и *карма* ( как деятельность в независимом положении ).
> 
> Естественно вытекающим из данного пояснения является вопрос о какой зависимости идёт речь? И как эта самая зависимость или " пример истинных преданных Господа" отделяет *карму* от *викармы ( деятельности, которую не следует совершать*?


Одной фразой можно сказать, что речь идет о зависимости и независимости от Кришны.

Деятельность в независимом положении - это независимость от Кришны.
Деятельность в зависимом положениии (по примеру истинных преданных) - это зависимость от Кришны.

Прабхупада и говорит "почему не следует действовать независимо"? Ну потому что это нонсенс, искать Кришну и одновременно стремиться к независимости от него.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

То, что мы часто видим, это когда человек внешне декларирует, что следует по пути ачарьев, потому что это якобы гарантирует ему успех, а внутри одновременно старается сохранить независимость от Кришны. Но сложность в том, что невозможно следовать по пути ачарьев, сохраняя независимость от Кришны, т.к. путь ачарьев - это путь зависимости от Кришны. Вначале человек осуществляет договор с Кришной, а потом Кришна ставит его на путь ачарьев. Как невозможно прыгнуть выше головы, так и невозможно обойти волю Кришны на пути к Кришне.

Ничего нельзя сделать настоящего, без согласия на это Кришны. Поэтому общество сознания Кришны - это очень хорошее название.

----------


## Иван1

Спасибо. Хочется несколько моментов уточнить:

Все - таки какая деятельность называется Кармой, а какая Викармой? 

По смыслу текста: *Карма* это действие в сознании Шри Кришны ( зависимая деятельность ( Шрила Прабхупада по тексту комм. к тексту 16 ), 

*Викарма* - это деятельность вне руководства сознанием Кришны ( Шрила Прабхупада по тексту комм. к тексту 16).

На первый взгляд все понятно, а если присмотреться, то без анализа природы любой деятельности или действия сказать с вероятностью на сто процентов какой будет результат действия (*кармы*) это невозможно.

Соответственно второй момент уточнить необходимо: что такое действие, и что оно в себя включает в конкретном смысле слова ( любые составляющие действия )?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Разные люди употребляют слова по разному. Деятельность в сознании Кришны не является кармой, но освобождает от кармы, говорится в комментарии к БГ 4.18. https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/4/18
Карма это такая деятельность, которая порождает кармические последствия, а также карма это сами последствия. Люди разумные стремятся действовать так, чтобы эти последствия были благоприятны.

Люди неразумные действуют так, что эти последствия неблагоприятные, тогда их деятельность Викарма. Разум дает Кришна, поэтому действия людей неразумных от разумных отличаются отсутствием сознания Кришны в этих действиях. И сами разумные означает более сознающие Кришну, а неразумные - менее сознающие Кришну, поскольку разум дает Кришна.
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/10/10

Деятельность в сознании Кришны это не карма, а дхарма. Но опять же дхармы бывают разные - деятельность в сознании Кришны это санатана дхарма.

Про деятельность можно говорить много, например есть хороший стих про деятельность
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/18/18

Вы всё время говорите о действии, но как-то в отрыве от Кришны. В отрыве от Кришны ничего нельзя понять о действии и о деятельности,
а также нельзя добиться освобождения от последствий действий.

Если вы посмотрите на главу 4 БГ, то Кришна там говорит о действии (карме), а Прабхупада постоянно комментирует о действии в сознании Кришны.
Это потому, что та деятельность, которая не в сознании Кришны, она вообще не является деятельностью, хотя другие люди называют это деятельностью.
Фактически деятельность не в сознании Кришны это Викарма, как вы правильно заметили. Однако мало кто это слово так употребляет. Часто говорят о многих видах деятельности, кармы. Важно понимать суть, а не названия, т.к. названия могут сбивать с толку людей.

Поэтому Прабхупада говорит прямо и понятно "деятельность в сознании Кришны", а не просто карма или дхарма, что сбивало бы людей с толку. В сознании Прабхупады деятельность и сознание Кришны - неразрывные понятия, о чем я и вам говорю.

Если начать смотреть на действия без отрыва от Кришны, тогда не важно что делать, не нужно смотреть на деятельность под микроскопом, а важно делать это (неважно что) так, чтобы Кришна был доволен, (Аджуна смотрит на Кришну, и Кришна дает знание как и что делать, он ведет колесницу, он впереди, а Арджуна лишь исполнитель его воли) и не нужно "внимательно присматриваться" и "проводить анализ природы деятельности", достаточно смотреть на Кришну, и делать как он, и его преданные нам говорят.

Не важно какая почва и что в ней там было замешано, важно чтобы она была продородная. Тогда любое семя, посаженное в неё прорастет в растение. И почва не может изменить вид растения.

Деятельность это как растение, оно включает почву, корни, соки, стебли, листья, воздух, цветы, плоды и солнце и связь между ними. И вот если всё это есть, тогда между этими составляющими возникает деятельность, и эта деятельность порождает новые составляющие. Для начала нужна почва, вода, воздух, семя и солнце. Если все эти составляющие будут исполнять дхарму (присущую им деятельность), то семя прорастет и породит новые составляющие деятельности, как стебли, листья и т.д. и новые отношения в деятельности.

Бессмысленно рассматривать почву без солнца или семя без воды и воздуха. Всё это по отдельности не даст результата, хоть рассматривай это под микроскопом, хоть не рассматривай. В данном примере Кришна это солнце. Какой смысл рассматривать всё это без солнца? Оно не будет расти.

Другое дело, если там у вас пустыня, куча солнца, все ослеплены, но нет воды и почва не плодородная. Как сделать плодородную почву и где взять воду? Из деятельности. Не важно какой. Любая животная деятельность удобряет почву.

Каждый человек в своих обстоятельствах. Одни в пустыне, другие в болоте, третьи на камнях. Рецепты что со всем этим делать - все разные, индивидуальные. Но если вы хотите обобщить, то нужна плодородная почва, вода, воздух, солнце и семя.

То, что происходит с нашим обществом массово, так это недостаток солнца, Кришны. Именно это видел Прабхупада, в каждом комментарии говоря о Кришне. Почва плодородная, семена есть, воды воздуха навалом, но тьма тьмущая и поэтому ничего не растет.

И даже после этих усилий Прабхупады, когда все говорят Кришна, Кришна, Рама, Рама, но солнце не восходит на их небосводе от этих слов. Значит эти слова в таком вот исполнении не имеют к Кришне никакого отношения. Потому что у нас куда ни глянь, деятельность отдельно, а Кришна отдельно. И даже воспевание отдельно, а Кришна отдельно.

Но сколько ни говори солнце, солнце, а слово "солнце" далеко от сути солнца. Поэтому же и наши Кришна, Кришна не должны быть далеки от сути Кришны, деятельность не должна быть оторвана от Кришны, воспевание в двойственности не оживит Кришну, но воспевание может устранить двойственность, когда деятельность соединится с Кришной, вот тогда слово Кришна будет неотлично от Кришны, а действие будет приносить не карму, а духовные плоды. Деятельность в сознании Кришны. Деятельность без отрыва от Кришны.

Однако такое воспевание это деятельность не из простых, нам хотя бы добавить Кришну в обычную деятельность. 
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/9/27
И даже это не просто, но Кришна говорит, что это доступно самым простым людям
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/9/32
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/9/34

----------


## Иван1

Я тоже придерживаясь схожей с Вашей, точки зрения, однако постоянно ловлю себя на мысли о том, что все-таки не донца правильно понимаю данные стихи Бхагавад-гиты.

Прослушав лекции разных лекторов ( Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, Аударии Дхамы Прабху, Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Лакшми Нараяна Даса) до конца осознать природу Кармы, Акармы и Викармы все равно не удаётся.

О чем именно идёт речь: 

ТЕКСТ 17 

*кармано хй апи боддхавйам боддхавйам ча викарманах
акарманаш ча боддхавйам гахана кармано гатих*

карманах - работы; хи - непременно; апи - также; боддхавйам должно быть понято; боддхавйам - должно быть понято; ча - также; викарманах - запрещенной работы; акарманах - бездействия; ча - также; боддхавйам - должно быть понято; гахана - очень трудно; карманах - работы; гатих - вход.

Все хитросплетения деятельности очень сложны для понимания. Поэтому следует хорошо знать, что есть действие, что - запрещенное действие, и что - бездействие.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Если человек серьезно стремится к освобождению от материальных пут, ему необходимо понять различия, существующие между действием, бездействием и запрещенными действиями. Анализ того, что есть действие, реакция и искаженные действия необходим, так как это очень трудный вопрос."* Чтобы понять, что есть сознание Кришны и соответствующая деятельность, человеку следует узнать о своих отношениях со Всевышним, то есть, пройдя обучение, совершенно убедиться в том, что каждое живое существо - вечный слуга Господа, и поэтому необходимо действовать, находясь в сознании Кришны*". Все содержание "Бхагавад-гиты" ведет нас к такому заключению. Любые другие выводы, против этого сознания и ему сопутствующей деятельности, яляются викармой, или запрещенными действиями. Чтобы понять все это, надо общаться с авторитетами, пребывающими в сознании Кришны, и узнать этот секрет от них; это столь же хорошо, как и получить знание непосредственно от Господа. Иначе даже самый разумный человек зайдет в тупик. 
( _это в старой редакции_)

ТЕКСТ 17

*карма?о хй апи боддхавйа?
боддхавйа? ча викарма?а?
акарма?а? ча боддхавйа?
гахан? карма?о гати?*

Пословный перевод: 
карма?а? — деятельности; хи — безусловно; апи — также; боддхавйам — то, что необходимо понять; боддхавйам — то, что необходимо понять; ча — также; викарма?а? — запрещенной деятельности; акарма?а? — бездействия; ча — также; боддхавйам — то, что необходимо понять; гахан? — труден для понимания; карма?а? — деятельности; гати? — ход.

Перевод: 

Хитросплетения деятельности очень трудны для понимания. Поэтому надо хорошо знать, что такое действие, что такое запретное действие и что такое бездействие.

Комментарий: 

Тот, кто действительно хочет освободиться из материального плена, должен понять разницу между действием, бездействием и запретным действием. Он должен тщательно проанализировать природу деятельности и ее последствий, а также запретной деятельности, поскольку это очень сложный вопрос.
"*Чтобы овладеть наукой сознания Кришны и научиться различать разные виды деятельности, необходимо постичь свои отношения со Всевышним. Иными словами, человек, обладающий совершенным знанием, понимает, что каждое живое существо является вечным слугой Господа и потому долг каждого — действовать в сознании Кришны.* "Вся «Бхагавад-гита» подводит нас к этому выводу. Любые другие выводы, противоречащие этому, и основанные на них действия относятся к категории викармы, запретной деятельности. Понять все это можно только в общении с авторитетными наставниками, обладающими сознанием Кришны, которые способны посвятить нас в тайны деятельности. Получить это знание от них — все равно что получить его от Самого Господа. В противном случае даже самый разумный человек неминуемо зайдет в тупик. (_это в последней редакции_.)

Естественный Вывод: чтобы понять природу Кармы, Акарма и Викарма, необходимо постичь свои отношения со Всевышним или как описано в обоих редакциях осознать своё положение слуги Кришны.( текст выделен )

Возникает вопрос: Какую деятельность необходимо совершать, чтобы познать свои отношения со Всевышним( обрести знание ): Карму, Акарму или Викарму?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "*Чтобы понять, что есть сознание Кришны и соответствующая деятельность, человеку следует узнать о своих отношениях со Всевышним*
> 
> Естественный Вывод: чтобы понять природу Кармы, Акарма и Викарма, необходимо постичь свои отношения со Всевышним или как описано в обоих редакциях осознать своё положение слуги Кришны.( текст выделен )
> 
> Возникает вопрос: Какую деятельность необходимо совершать, чтобы познать свои отношения со Всевышним( обрести знание ): Карму, Акарму или Викарму?


В стихах написано правильно, и сами вы правильно пишете, - чтобы понять что такое деятельность, вначале нужно наладить отношения с Кришной. Без Кришны нет деятельности.

А вопрос задаете наоборот - (какую бы деятельность чтобы отношения) - вначале деятельность, а потом отношения. 

Нет такой деятельности (оторванной от Кришны), в угоду которой Кришна бы установил с нами отношения.

Но не сидеть же сложа руки и ждать милости, правильно?

На самом деле Кришна открыт для всех, отношения с ним не разорваны ни для кого. Есть просто разная степень удаленности. Нужно просто среди множества наших мотивов выбрать именно тот мотив, который ради Кришны. Ради далекого Кришны, но ради Кришны. Тогда любая деятельность ради этого мотива будет деятельностью.

То есть вначале нужно сделать выбор. Выбрать Кришну. Правильный выбор приведет к деятельности.

Чтобы сделать такой выбор, человек вначале интересуется Богом. Интересуется, значит пытается направить сознание на него,
пытается сделать шаг к нему, пытается узнать кто он такой. Пытается обрести знание.

Если человек направляет сознание на Кришну, то он обретает знание.

То есть можно сказать, что первое - это направить сознание на Кришну.

* Бг 4.10 — Освободившись от привязанности, страха и гнева, сосредоточив на Мне ум и найдя во Мне прибежище, многие люди в прошлом постигли Меня. Так они очистились от материальной скверны и обрели трансцендентную любовь ко Мне.* 

Из этого стиха мы видим, что перед тем, как сосредоточить ум на Кришне, люди вначале освобождаются от привязанностей, страха, гнева.

Потому что люди находятся во власти страстей, порочных страстей. Находясь во власти пороков, им сложно направить сознание
на Кришну.

Поэтому люди придумали системы очищения от порочных страстей. Это есть и в обычной йоге и в бхакти йоге и в любой духовной традиции.

В 8-ступенчатой йоге, например (привел этот пример потому что там хорошо известная иерархия ступеней, удобная для примера), этот этап "освобождения от привязанностей" называется апариграха, и входит в состав ямы, самого первого этапа духовной практики. 

Вот получается первое что можно сделать (деятельность) - это *яма*, которая включает в себя:
ахимса — ненасилие (в том числе вегетарианство)
сатья — правдивость
астея — неприсвоение чужого (неворовство)
брахмачарья — воздержание; контроль похоти и сохранение целомудрия до вступления в брак; внутренняя собранность, нераспущенность
апариграха — нестяжательство (неприятие даров), ненакопительство, *непривязанность*

Вот она где, непривязанность.

Мы видим в обществе сознания Кришны все эти составляющие первого этапа также имеют место.

Освоив этот этап, потом можно браться за последующие этапы
*Нияма*, включающая в себя
Шауча — чистота, как внешняя (чистоплотность), так и внутренняя (чистота ума)
Сантоша — скромность, удовлетворённость настоящим, оптимизм
Тапас — самодисциплина, усердие в достижении духовной цели
Свадхьяя — познание, изучение духовной и научной литературы, формирование культуры мышления
Ишвара-пранидхана — принятие Ишвары (Бога) в качестве своей цели, единственного идеала в жизни

Всё это тоже есть в сознании Кришны и в христианстве, где угодно.

И т.д. и т.п., литературы много в любой традиции, мы видим, что много есть чего можно и нужно делать предварительно, чтобы это "помогло осознать отношения со Всевышним", и где-то там дальше, освоив эти пути, мы сможем сосредоточиться на Кришне, а уже сосредоточившись на Кришне, мы сможем действовать в сознании Кришны.

Можно привести такой пример, что девушка, для того, чтобы хорошо выйти замуж, должна много над собой поработать. Этот ваш вопрос _"какую деятельность необходимо совершать, чтобы познать свои отношения со Всевышним"_ как раз похож на вопрос - а что нужно сделать, чтобы хорошо выйти замуж. Готовиться нужно.

Но это всё еще не деятельность в сознании Кришны. Не деятельность вообще. Это подготовка к деятельности.

Как корабль, его строят, снаряжают, учат команду, но деятельность произойдет когда он, корабль, выйдет в море.

Так и тут

Девушка, она готовится, но еще не действует. Действовать будет, когда будет готова, когда появится квалификация, а когда появится квалификация, то появится и жених. До замужества девушки готовятся к браку, к деятельности. В браке же наступает их деятельность.

Так и преданные. Они готовятся, и когда будут готовы, то смогут сосредоточить сознание на Кришне, и тогда смогут действовать в сознании Кришны.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Ну и любовь это не на диване сидеть. Это тоже труд. Тяжело кораблю на причале, скрипит, бьется об пирс, подгнивает уже, но еще тяжелее в море. Человек рожден для любви, и если не любит, то он как корабль на причале, жизнь идет, а море где-то далеко. В разлуке они, море и корабль. Но попадет в море, еще жаловаться начнет, что на причале было легче  :smilies: . Поэтому все стоят на причале пока могут, т.к. это легче. В море выходит кто уже не может стоять. Кто готов к плаванию. Ну или если слишком любит море. Не видел таких. Но бывают. Безумные храбрецы. Любовь доводит. Некоторые корабли тонут в море. Мы думаем, вот любовь, диван, бананы в рот падают. Нет, вышел в море и утонул. Корабль любит море и море любит корабль. Но эта их любовь не означает, что корабль не может утонуть. Море бурное и глубокое, а корабль маленький. Такая их природа. Поэтому прежде чем выйти в море, нужно готовиться. И все чувствуют это, и раньше времени не ставят паруса, и не рвут канаты в попыхах. Наоборот, ходят вокруг да около, узнают слухи, осторожничают, готовятся. И правильно, утонуть недолго. Но когда готов человек, он как застоявшийся жеребец в стойле. Дорога по нем плачет, он уже не может стоять спокойно, и всадник знает это, и не заставит себя ждать. Конь и всадник делают путь, корабль и море делают плавание, муж и жена делают семью, один без другого не может, но если не готов кто-то, то тоже ничего не выйдет. Поэтому все готовятся.

----------


## Иван1

> Нет такой деятельности (оторванной от Кришны), в угоду которой Кришна бы установил с нами отношения.
> 
> Поэтому люди придумали системы очищения от порочных страстей. Это есть и в обычной йоге и в бхакти йоге и в любой духовной традиции.


Спасибо за развёрнутый ответ.

В Шримад-Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-Гите Шрила Прабхупада и Кришна особо подчёркивает ( я думаю это Всем известно ) общение с преданными Шри Кришны и осознавшими себя душами. 

Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые познакомился с обществом Хиппи ( этот подтверждается фильмами и откровениями самих Бывших Хиппи ) они не обладали ничем, кроме большого количества недостатков и полного забвения своих отношений с Кришной. Однако Преданность Шрилы Прабхупады и Кришна сразу же освободили подопечных Шрилы Прабхупады от необходимого для практики Садхана-Бхакти объёма скверны ( страстей ).

Из Вашего ответа я смог выделить два момента:

1 очищение ( освобождение ) от страстей.
2 познание своих отношений с Кришной.

Если я Вас правильно понял, то можно сделать простой вывод, что не очистившись или не освободившись от страстей ( или материального осквернения ) действовать правильно, то есть совершать *карму* ( дозволенную деятельность, а равно деятельность в сознании Шри Кришны ) не получится, в принципе как и *акарму*.

Не трудно сделать вывод, если отношения с Кришной присутствуют всегда, то именно по причине того, что оскверненное живое существо не может познать их необходим представитель Кришны ( чайтья-гуру ) из вне или духовный учитель. 

Если я правильно понял слова Шастр, тогда остаётся ответить на два вопроса: 

1. Отчего очищается живое существо?
2. Чем действие в сознании Шри Кришны ( или *карма* по тексту ), отличается от бездействия ( или *акармы* по тексту 18 главы 4 ).

Напомню, что глава называется Божественное знание.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В Шримад-Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-Гите Шрила Прабхупада и Кришна особо подчёркивает ( я думаю это Всем известно ) общение с преданными Шри Кришны и осознавшими себя душами. 
> 
> Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые познакомился с обществом Хиппи ( этот подтверждается фильмами и откровениями самих Бывших Хиппи ) они не обладали ничем, кроме большого количества недостатков и полного забвения своих отношений с Кришной. Однако Преданность Шрилы Прабхупады и Кришна сразу же освободили подопечных Шрилы Прабхупады от необходимого для практики Садхана-Бхакти объёма скверны ( страстей ).


Я не думаю, что они сразу в мгновение ока очистились, и в одну секунду стали преданными в настоящем смысле этого слова. И что Прабхупада и Кришна освободили их от садханы или от необходимости очищаться.

Прабхупада начал как раз со знания, с ямы, ниямы и т.д. И вот очищались они благодаря общению с Прабхупадой и благодаря тому знанию, которое он им давал, и благодаря служению ему и другим преданным.

Они поверили в Прабхупаду, в Кришну, но от веры до реализации большой путь, и поэтому они прилагали и прилагают усилия на этом пути. Вера давала и дает им силы.

Если вы видите что-то прекрасное, а Прабхупада дал им возможность увидеть лучшую жизнь, то от вас до этого прекрасного еще долгий путь. Можно видеть вершину горы, но находиться в долине. Между тем кто видит вершину и вершиной лежит путь, который должен пройти тот кто пока лишь видит.

Или вы пришли на голое поле, и представили что здесь может быть прекрасный сад. Но от представления до реального сада еще нужно время и много работать. Прабхупада рассказывал о духовном мире, и мы воспринимаем эти рассказы так как можем воспринимать. И при этом духовный мир по прежнему остается далеко от нас. Мы можем почуствовать какой-то вкус оттуда, и этот вкус стимулирует нас на усилия в духовной практике.





> Из Вашего ответа я смог выделить два момента:
> 
> 1 очищение ( освобождение ) от страстей.
> 2 познание своих отношений с Кришной.
> 
> Если я Вас правильно понял, то можно сделать простой вывод, что не очистившись или не освободившись от страстей ( или материального осквернения ) действовать правильно, то есть совершать *карму* ( дозволенную деятельность, а равно деятельность в сознании Шри Кришны ) не получится, в принципе как и *акарму*.
> 
> Не трудно сделать вывод, если отношения с Кришной присутствуют всегда, то именно по причине того, что оскверненное живое существо не может познать их необходим представитель Кришны ( чайтья-гуру ) из вне или духовный учитель. 
> 
> ...


От влияния низших гун. От погруженности в эти гуны. Прабхупада говорил, что мы должны подняться до гуны благости, а потом и дальше. С уровня гуны благости уже можно практиковать преданное служение. Но на уровне гуны невежества это невозможно. Вначале нужно выбраться из гуны невежества и страсти (страстей). Поэтому омовения, прасад, чистота, духовное знание, культура поведения, мысли, то есть яма, нияма и т.д. Или если не выбраться полностью, что трудно вначале, то хотя бы чтобы эта гуна благости имела место хоть в небольшом количестве и хотя бы в какой-то промежуток времени, например во время утренней службы. Поэтому мы выбираем утреннее время, то есть лучшее время дня, пытаемся собрать всю благость что у нас есть, и на этой вершине волны благости пытаемся установить отношения с чем то высшим, чем даже эта благость.

Если вы на волне, то даже когда падаете с волны, то уже почти летите. Но если вы глубоко на дне океана, то как вы полетите? Вначале нужно добраться со дня на поверхность, только отсюда видно солнце, только здесь есть воздух, только тут можно лететь как птица. 

Первый два этапа - яма, нияма устраняют невежество, третий этап - асаны устраняют страсть.
Четвертый этап - пранаяма связан с воздухом, пранаяма невозможна в гуне невежества или страсти. Для пранаямы уже нужен воздух, прана. Это этап гуны благости, когда преданный воспевает святое имя на уровне пранаямы.

В пранаяме еще нужны крылья, нужно махать крыльями, пытаясь оттоваться от поверхности воды. Но в Пратьяхаре уже наступает отречение чувств от объектов. Высота такая, что океан майи уже далеко далеко внизу, все эти волны и шторма где-то внизу, он уже не главный объект, каким был до этого. Главный объектом становится солнце, и оно начинает завладевать вниманием практикующего. Это этап высшей благости. На следующих этапах практикующий вступает в отношения с солнцем, и солнце преобразует его природу в природу огня.

Когда он был на дне, его природа была природа земли, тамаса, в воде его природа страсти, в воздухе это гуна благости, но чистая благость это огонь преданного служения, дальше следует стихия огня, и преданный погружается в неё, двигаясь вверх, к солнцу.

Прабхупада говорил, - наш девиз "Кришна как солнце".

Прабхупада учил нас культивировать гуну благости. Посреди тамаса и страсти хотя бы росток гуны благости нам нужен. Вот его охранять и культивировать. Увеличивать его силу и длительность. Крылья гуны благости нужны птице чтобы выполнить свое предназначение, птенец вначале просто ходит по земле или плавает по воде, но всегда он пытается махать крыльями. И пока крылья короткие, слабые, он не может взлететь. Но он должен тренировать их. Если он просто будет ждать, то никогда не взлетит.

Прабхупада это лебедь духовного мира, он прилетел на птичий двор, где домашние гуси и утки давно уже не летают. И он показал свои крылья, и показал как летать. И утки и гуси тоже захотели, они тоже ведь птицы. Но не так, что Лебедь показал, и все кто с ним говорил, сразу же полетели, нет. Но они обратили внимание на то, что у них есть забытые крылья, а не только ноги. И они начали практиковать, тренировать их. И у кого-то получилось.

Общество говорит - не надо никаких крыльев. Главное иметь крепкие ноги. А крылья отрежем. Но Прабхупада возродил мечту, которая в сердце у каждой птицы, даже если она всю жизнь на птичьем дворе. Они все верили что есть что-то лучшее, чем крепкие ноги, и когда увидели эти крылья, это полет, они бросили всё и пошли за Прабхупадо. Ногами, ногами, но не забывая теперь и о крыльях.





> 2. Чем действие в сознании Шри Кришны ( или *карма* по тексту ), отличается от бездействия ( или *акармы* по тексту 18 главы 4 ). Напомню, что глава называется Божественное знание.



В тексте 4.18 Кришна не говорит конкретно о действии в сознании Кришны и о бездействии в смысле акарма. Кришна говорит двояко, зная, точку зрения людей.
То, что Кришна считает бездействием, люди могут считать действием, а то, что люди считают бездействием, Кришна может считать действием. Но слова используются одни и те же. И тот, кто видит эти два аспекта на которые указывает каждое из этих слов, является самым разумным среди людей, т.к. обладает сознанием (недвойственным видением) Кришны, а также и понимает видение людей. Он видит двойственность в этих словах, и может употреблять их как с одной точки зрения двойственности, так и с другой, а также с недвойственной точки зрения, причем люди, находящиеся в двойственности не смогут понять тот недвойственный смысл, что вкладывает Кришна или тот, кто "видит бездействие в действии и действие в бездействии", то есть обладает, как вы правильно заметили, божественным знанием.

Конкретно по вашему вопросу, хотя мы вчера уже это самое обсуждали, действие в сознании Кришны отличается от бездействия наличием сознания Кришны. Причем сознание Кришны может быть и в бездействии (с точки зрения обычных людей), и это делает бездействие действием. Отсутствие же сознания Кришны делает даже действие бездействием или запретным действием.

Но вы же посмотрите, Кришна говорит не об отличии, а о том, что всё перепутано, и о том, что в бездействии действие, а действии бездействие. Где же тут отличие? 

Кришна говорит не об отличии, а о том, что есть форма, а есть суть. В форме может быть суть, а может не быть сути, хотя форма остается. В то же время суть может не иметь привычной людям формы. Мы смотрим по форме, а Кришна смотрит по сути. Люди принимают форму за суть, а самой сути не видят. Если показать им суть без формы, они скажут - нет ничего. Пустота. А если показать им форму без сути, они скажут - всё нормально, есть суть, хотя её там нет.

Когда Кришна говорит "бездействие в действии", он слово "бездействие" употребляет со своей точки зрения, а слово "действие" употребляет с точки зрения людей, и поэтому имеет в виду "может не быть сути в форме". 

Когда же Кришна говорит "действие в бездействии", он слово "действие" теперь уже употребляет со своей точки зрения, а слово "бездействие" употребляет уже с точки зрения людей, и поэтому имеет в виду "суть не имеет привычной вам формы".

То есть Кришна 2 раза произносит слово "действие", один раз с одним смыслом, а другой раз с другим.
Точно также с двумя разными смыслами он произносит одно и то же слово "бездействие".

Произнося одно и то же слово с двумя смыслами, Он показывает тем самым дополнительно, что форма слова одна, а сути разные, поэтому обращайте внимание на суть, а не на форму.

Наверное Кришна любитель всяких ребусов, иначе бы он выразился по другому, но именно такой вариант, полный двусмысленностей,
носит оттенок загадочности, что безусловно привлекательно, как привлекательна поэзия. Будучи употребленным именно в такой форме, этот стих привлекает внимание людей, т.к. они тоже любят всё загадочное, и стремятся понять что же имел в виду Кришна, а это то, чего хочет от нас Кришна.

С другой стороны, поэзия поэзией, а мы люди простые и нам нужна ясность. Поэтому Прабхупада ввел термин "деятельность в сознании Кришны". Всё предельно четко и ясно. Никакой путаницы с кармой, акармой и тем, что кто-то там что-то имел в виду.

Если нет деятельности в сознании Кришны, то это всё бездеятельность или запретная деятельность. Тоже четко и ясно. 

В комментарии к Бг 4.17 "..*долг каждого — действовать в сознании Кришны. Вся «Бхагавад-гита» подводит нас к этому выводу. Любые другие выводы, противоречащие этому, и основанные на них действия относятся к категории викармы, запретной деятельности.*".

То есть нет никакой кармы, акармы, а есть (чтобы не было путаницы) *Деятельность в сознании Кришны*, а всё остальное - запретная деятельность, викарма, она же бездеятельность, она же деятельность в обычном понимании людей.

Деятельность в сознании Кришны начинается с Кришны, то есть с солнца. Но чтобы увидеть солнце, нужно подняться со дня океана майи. Поднимание со дна океана можно назвать деятельностью, а можно считать еще не деятельностью, а подготовкой к деятельности. 

Если мы совсем глубоко, то даже не видно солнца, полная тьма, тогда нам нужен учитель, который покажет направление, где солнце, научит плыть. Когда мы поднимемся на более мелкую воду, уже будет видно солнце сквозь воду, мы уже будем видеть сами куда двигаться.

Если даже мы не можем двигаться, человек может поднять другого человека со дна в воде.

Но никакой учитель не будет вместо нас махать крыльями.

Все это движение со дна к солнцу можно назвать деятельностью в сознании Кришны. И Прабхупада так и называл это.
С другой стороны, можно назвать это деятельностью в океане майи. И это тоже будет справедливо. Настоящая деятельность в сознании Кришны начинается когда уже есть отношения между Кришной и человеком, когда уже это солнце не где-то высоко, далеко, а горит у него в сердце. Тогда даже если он ныряет грубоко под воду, где полная тьма, солнце продолжает гореть в сердце. Вот это настоящая деятельность в сознании Кришны. Является ли это деятельностью в океане майи? Да, но в сознании Кришны. Видите, как много значений.

----------


## Иван1

*О необходимости общения с Вайшнавами ( преданными и чистыми бхактами)* по Шастрам.

*бхакти бхактис ту бхагавад-бхакта-
сангена париджайате
сат-сангах прапйате пумбхих
сукртаих пурва-санчитаих 
*
(Брихан-нарадия-пурана 4.33 / Хари-бхакти-виласа,10.279 / Джайва- дхарма,гл.3,6)

бхакти – преданное служение ту – несомненно; бхагават-бхакта –  с преданными Бхагавана; сангена – общение; париджайате – пробуждает; сат-сангах – садху-санга; прапйате – обретается; пумбхих – теми, кто; сукртаих – духовное благочестие; пурва-санчитаих – накопил на протяжении многих жизней.

«Бхакти проявляется в общении с чистыми преданными Господа. Такое общение возможно обрести только благодаря духовному  благочестию, накопленному на протяжении многих жизней благодаря осознанному и неосознанному общению с садху и служению им». (Такое благочестие называется бхакти-унмукхи-сукрити.) 

Бхакти можно обрести только по милости великих преданных: 

*махат-крипа вина кона карме ‘бхакти’ найа
кршна-бхакти дуре раху, самсара нахе кшайа 
*
(Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья, 22.51) 

махат-крипа – милости великих (чистых) преданных; вина – без; кона карме – любая деятельность; бхакти найа – нет бхакти; кршна-бхакти – любовное преданное служение Кришне; дуре раху  – недоступно; самсара – бескоречный круговорот рождения и  смерти; нахе – не; кшайа – прекращается.

«Без милости чистых преданных невозможно обрести _даже освобождение от материальных привязанностей_ и выбраться из бесконечного круговорота рождения и смерти, что же тогда говорить о кришна-бхакти». пумсо

В сердце, словно в кристалле, отражаются качества тех, кто нас окружаетокружает.  

*йасйа йат-сангатих пумсо
маниват сйат са тад-гунах
сва-кула-рддхйаи тато дхиман
сва-йутхан эва самшрайет* 

(Хари-бхакти-судходая 8.51 / Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, 1.2.229 / Бхаджана-рахасья, 2.41) 

маниват – подобно кристаллу; йат-сангатих – в засимости от общения; йасйа – чьи; пумсах – личности; сах – человек; сйат – может; тад-гунах – их качества; сва-кула-рддхйаи – ради   благополучия семьи; татах – тогда; дхиман – разумный человек; сва-йутхан – свою собственную династию; эва – непременно; самшрайет – должен найти прибежище.

«Подобно кристаллу, отражающему цвет находящихся рядом предметов, человек приобретает качества тех, с кем общается. Поэтому разумный человек ищет общения со святыми, которые духовно более зрелы, любят его и пребывают в том настроении, которое он стремится развить». 

Общение с садху пробуждает любовь к Кришне 

*садху-санге кршна-бхактйе
шраддха йади хайа
бхакти-пхала ‘према’ хайа,
самсара йайа кшайа 
*
(Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья,22.49)

садху-санге – общаясь с преданными; кршна-бхактйе – в преданное служении Кришне; шраддха – вера; йади – если; хайа – есть; бхакти-пхала – плод преданного служения Кришне; према – экстатическая любовь к Богу; хайа – пробужается; самсара – обусловленное состояние; йайакшайа – прекращается.

«Общаясь со зрелыми расика-вайшнавами, в совершенстве постигшими суть богооткровенных писаний, обладающими таким же настроением (саджатия), которое садхака-бхакта стремится обрести, и относящимися к нему с любовью, он развивает трансцендентную веру (парамартхика-шраддху) и вслед за нею – према-бхакти. Тогда его материальная обусловленность с легкостью отступает». 

Когда для дживы наступает время освободиться из круговорота рождения и смерти, она обретает садху-сангу 

*бхавапаварго бхрамато йада бхаведж
джанасйа тархй ачйута сат-самагамах
сат-сангамо йархи тадаива сад-гатау
паравареше твайи джайате ратих* 

(Бхагаватам 10.51.53 / Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья,22.46 / Джайва- дхарма, гл.6,8)

бхава – от материального существования; апаваргах – освобождение; бхраматах – вращающегося; йада – когда; бхавет – наступает; джанасйа – человека; ачйута – о Ачьюта, непогрешимый Господь; тархи – в это время; сат – со святыми преданными; самагамах – общение; сат-сангамах – общение со святыми; йархи – когда; тада – тогда; эва – только; сат – святых; гатау – к цели; пара-авара – духа и материи; ише – Всевышнему Господу; твайи – к Тебе; джайате – рождается; ратих – преданность.

«О Ачьюта, с незапамятных времен джива вращается в круговороте рождения и смерти. Когда для нее наступает время освобождения, она обретает общение со святыми (сат-сангу) и развивает сильную привязанность к Тебе, повелителю духа и материи, высшей цели всех садху».

Даже мгновение общения с садху может даровать совершенство 

*садху-санга садху-санга сарва-шастре кайа
лава-матра садху-санге сарва-сиддхи хайа* 

(Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья, 22.54)

 садху-санга садху-санга – постоянное общение с чистыми  преданными; сарва-шастре – все  богооткровенные писания; кайа – говорят; лава-матра – даже мгновение; садху-санге – общения с чистым преданным; сарва- сиддхи – все духовные совершенства; хайа – приносит.

«Все богооткровенные писания утверждают, что даже мгновение общения с чистым преданным дарует наивысшее духовное совершенство». 

Если семя веры шрадхи не поливать водой садху-санги, то оно засохнет 

*кришна-бхакти-джанма-мула хайа ‘садху-санга’
кришна-према джанме, тенхо пунах мукхйа анга
*
(Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья, 22.83) 

кришна-бхакти – преданного служения; джанма-мула – коренной причиной; хайа – является; садху-санга – общение с возвышенным преданным; кришна-према – экстатическую трансцендентную любовь к Кришне; джанме – пробуждает; тенхо – это (общение); пунах – снова; мукхйа анга – главная составляющая.     

«Садху-санга – коренная причина кришна-бхакти. Садху-санга поливает лиану кришна-бхакти водой шраваны и киртаны, пока эта лиана не принесет плод в виде кришна-премы. С пробуждением кришна-премы в сердце преданного садху-санга остается для него самой важной составляющей бхакти». 

Ради бхакти откажись от стремления к умозрительному знанию и выражай почтение Хари-катхе 

*гйане прайасам удапасйа наманта эва
дживанти сан-мукхаритам бхавадийа-вартам
стхане стхитах шрути-гатам тану-ван-манобхир
йе прайашо ’джита джито ’пй аси таис три-локйам 
*
(Бхагаватам 10.14.3 / Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья, 8.67 ) 

Вену-гита гйане – в знании; прайасам – (излишние) усилия; удапасйа –  отбросив; намантах – полностью вручившие себя; эва – только; дживанти – живут; сат-мукхаритам – исходящие из уст великих  преданных, постигших свою духовную природу; бхавадийа-вартам – беседы о (Тебе) Верховном Господе; стхане стхитах – сохраняющие (своё) положение; шрути-гатам – услышанные; тану-вак-манобхих – делами, словами и мыслями; йе – которые; прайашах – в основном; аджита – о  непобедимый Господь (непостижимый чувствами и  полностью  независимый); джитах – покорённый; апи – поистине; аси – (Ты) есть; таих – теми (чистыми преданными); три-локйам – в трёх мирах.

[Господь Брахма молил:]  «Хотя Ты непобедим ни для кого в трех мирах, те, кто, не меняя своего социального положения,  отказался от умозрительного философского знания (любых интеллектуальных попыток понять Высшую Истину), чтобы телом, умом и словами выражать почтение повествованиям о Твоих деяниях, поведанным Тобой и Твоими чистыми преданными, кто посвятил этому жизнь, несомненно, покоряет Твое сердце». Комментарий Шрилы Дживы Госвами: «Знание бхагават-таттвы препятствует естественному выражению враджа-премы, которая не имеет и тени почтения, основанного на социальных нормах поведения и ограничениях. Шри Хари непобедим, но те, кто вместо самостоятельных попыток обрести таттва-гьяну слушает  лила-катху о Бхагаване из уст чистых преданных, могут связать Его узами любви». (Вену-гита) 

В этом мире нет ничего более важного, чем садху-санга и кришна-нама 

*садху-санге кршна-нама эи матра чаи
самсара джините ара кауна васту наи* 

(Према-виварта / Джайва-дхарма, гл.7 )

садху-санге – в общении со святыми; кршна-нама – (повторение)  святого имени Кришны; эи – это; матра – только; чаи – хочу; самсара джините – в этом мире; ара – еще; кауна – никакой;  васту – вещи; наи – нет;

«В этом мире нет ничего более важного, чем садху-санга и кришна- нама. Поэтому мое единственное желание – повторять шри-кришна-наму в общении с садху. Это дарует освобождение из самсары, круговорота рождения и смерти». 

Какая деятельность считается наиболее благоприятной для дживы 

*шрейо-мадхйе кона шрейах дживера хайа сара
кришна-бхакта-санга вина шрейах нахи ара* 

(Чайтанья-чаритамрита,Мадхья,8.251) 

шрейах-мадхйе – среди видов благоприятной деятельности; кона – какая; шрейах – благоприятной деятельности; дживера – живого существа; хайа – есть; сара – суть; кршна-бхакта-санга – общение с преданными Господа Кришны; вина – кроме; шрейах – благоприятной деятельности; нахи – нет; ара – другой.

 Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил: «Среди всех видов  благоприятной деятельности какая приносит наибольшее благо живому существу?» Шри Рая Рамананда ответил: «Общение с чистыми преданными Кришны – единственное, что приносит благо»

----------


## Иван1

Вряд - ли Кришна говорит ребусами или загадками, обычно им персональная философия переполнена такого рода отношением к Абсолютной истине.

Любой термин может быть употреблен в разных значениях ( то есть разные обозначения в соответствии со смыслом текста ). Однако то как употребляется термин в конкретном смысле указано в пословном переводе.

Проблема в том, что любой читатель Бхагавад-гиты идя на поводу у своей гордыни считает, что сможет сам понять смысл текстов или комментариев к Священному писанию, 

однако:

Кришна уже вложил понимание текстов Бхагавад-Гиты в них самих и не став преданным давать своё толкование этих стихов и текстов означает иди на поводу у гордости и самомнения. 

Единственно верным является принцип ученической преемственности и принятие  видения или понимания этих текстов теми, ктотк ней принадлежит. Тогда можно с уверенностью сказать, что я понял то, что хотел сказать *Шри Кришна- Верховная Личность Бога.
*
А иначе, ссылаясь лишь на своё понимание не минуемо будет раджас и тамас - а это споры, разногласия и конфликты так как только понимание в гунее благости даст удовлетворение, а раджас и тамс приведут к конфликту и противоречию.

----------


## Иван1

Из Всего сказанного если, такое возможно, мне бы хотелось заострить внимание на следующих моментах:

1 момент - это очищение от низших гун ( страсти и невежества ). От чего очищается живое существо? Что значит от гун? Как они оскверняют и что именно оскверняет?

2 момент - это механизм и составляющие действия, результатом которого будет очищение? Каков конечный результат действия в сознании Шри Кришны?

Составляющие действия: 

-это то, что включает в себя действие ради очищения.
-какие виды деятельности подходят для очищения.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кришна уже вложил понимание текстов Бхагавад-Гиты в них самих и не став преданным давать своё толкование этих стихов и текстов означает иди на поводу у гордости и самомнения.


Если бы Кришна вложил понимание текстов в сами тексты, для чего тогда комментарии? Любой демон тогда всё понял бы правильно и сразу стал бы преданным. Вложить понимание текста в текст это всё равно что вложить недвойственность в двойственность. Нонсенс. Понимание зависит от Кришны, а не от текста. Точно так же как и деятельность зависит от Кришны, а не от деятельности.
*"Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение"*.. а значит и понимание.

Бхактивинод говорил, что невозможно двойственными словами описать недвойственную реальность. Он просит прощения, что вынужден использовать такой несовершенный инстурмент, как материальные слова. Но другого инструмента нет. Поэтому текст это текст, а понимание у каждого свое, в зависимости от его сознания или несознания Кришны. Вот это и означает "свое".

Как говорил Кролик из Винипуха "Что значит Я? Я бывают разные!" Точно так и свое. "Свое бывают разные". Прабхупада дает нам свое понимание, но никого не смущает термин свое, исходящий от Прабхупады.

Что означает свое? Свое толкование? Если есть в человеке сознание Кришны, тогда разве это свое толкование? Как вы определяете, свое или не свое? Это опять же принятие формы за суть. Кто-то дает толкование и если вы называете это "свое", вне зависимости от того, кто дает комментарий, то только потому, что видите лишь форму.

И у демона есть "свое", и у преданного есть "свое". Но "свое" это лишь форма. А суть разная. Отличие "своего" у преданного, в том, что преданный сам себе не принадлежит. Он слуга. Поэтому даже то, что у него свое, оно принадлежит Кришне.

Но кто не видит там Кришны, не поймет разницы.

Термин "свое" в таком формальном виде некорректный. Так же как и термин "деятельность". Это лишь форма. Если Шукадева Госвами начнет рассказывать свое понимание, то ни у кого нет проблем с этим термином. Ученики спрашивают у учителя его(свое) мнение. Если у учителя есть сознание Кришны, то это его свое мнение неотлично от мнения Кришны.

Нужно смотреть, а чье это свое? Когда Кришна говорит "таково мне мнение", в этом нет проблемы. Для преданных.
Но демоны и тут не согласны.

В этом вся проблема - где взять сознание Кришны?

Поэтому конечно не следует смотреть на форму, а на суть, не на свое или повторяемое мнение, а на есть сознание Кришны или нет.
И даже так бывает, что кто говорит - у него есть сознание Кришны, а у того, кто повторяет, у него нет, тогда уже в том, что повторено, уже нет истины, а есть лишь форма, т.к. слова будут приложены в отрыве от места, времени, обстоятельств, контекста и т.д.

Понимание есть ли сознание Кришны также исходит из Кришны. Иисус имел сознание Кришны, но фарисеи не верили, и требовали знамения.
У них не было сознания Кришны и поэтому они не могли понять, есть сознание Кришны у Иисуса, и всё что он говорил считали за "своё"-волие. Они хотели доказательств как знамение, но "Он сказал им в ответ: род лукавый и прелюбодейный ищет знамения; и знамение не дастся ему, кроме знамения Ионы пророка...".

Те у кого была хоть капля сознания Кришны, поверили Исусу. Потому что веру и знание, всё дает Кришна.




> Единственно верным является принцип ученической преемственности и принятие  видения или понимания этих текстов теми, ктотк ней принадлежит. Тогда можно с уверенностью сказать, что я понял то, что хотел сказать [B]Шри Кришна- Верховная Личность Бога.


Всё правильно, и в то же время не правильно. Всё то же самое. Понятие ученической преемственности может быть по форме, а может быть по сути. Человек может быть учеником со шнуром и регалиями и зазубренными писаниями, и ничего не понимать. Это ученичество по форме, но в ней нет сути. Также и учитель может быть учителем по форме, а может быть по сути, но не иметь привычной формы, а может и иметь.

Насчет общения с преданными вы приводили цитаты, всё правильно, но цитаты это форма, и общение это форма, и преданные это форма. Всё вышеописанное истинными преданными (ваши цитаты), как и всегда в сознании Кришны, имеет отношение к сути, а не к форме.

И если мы будем говорить о форме, то будем далеки от сути.

То есть, по аналогии с деятельностью, общение(форма) может не быть общением(сутью), а необщение(форма) может быть общением(сутью). Преданные(форма) могут быть непреданными(суть), а непреданные(форма) могут быть преданными(суть).

Есть такая библейская "Иную притчу сказал Он им: Царство Небесное подобно закваске, которую женщина, взяв, положила в три меры муки, доколе не вскисло всё."

Закваска - это преданные и Кришна, а тесто - это люди. Благодаря закваске, всё тесто станет кислым, то есть подобным закваске.

Закваска должна быть настоящая, понимаете? Только тогда всё вскиснет. Это принцип общения по сути (а не по форме). Ставите молоко в настоящее тепло, и оно (благодаря общению с теплом) скисает. Ставите кастрюлю в печь, и пища (благодаря общению с теплом) становится готовой.

Объект становится огненной природы благодаря общению с огнем. Общение незаменимо. Огонь не возьмется ниоткуда там, где его нет. Мы общаемся с огнем. Но, огонь должен быть настоящим, общение должно быть настоящим, закваска должна быть настоящей, тепло, в которое ставится молоко, должно быть настоящим, солнце под которым растут цветы, должно быть настоящим, преданные с которыми общаемся, должны быть настоящими, общение должно быть настоящим, а не формой, и Кришна должен быть настоящим, а не формальной формой.

Если вы не следите за тем, настоящее или нет, а следите за формой, то кинете в тесто не закваску, а песок, и не вскиснет (хотя форма соблюдена - что-то кинули). Поставили молоко не в тепло, а на холод, и не скисло. Но форма соблюдена - куда-то поставили. Поставили кастрюлю с пищей печь, но в печи нет огня, и не приготовилось, хотя форма соблюдена - кастрюлю поставили в печь. Но результата нет.

Соблюдение формы недостаточно для получения результата, поскольку Кришну интересует только суть.

Поэтому и говорят, что преданный обладает различением, вивекой. Он должен уметь различать закваску от незакваски, отличать тепло от холода, солнце от тьмы, огонь от воды.

Но если в нем самом нет закваски, то как он отличит закваску от незакваски? Никак.

Поэтому преданный может быть преданным даже если он еще не преданный. Преданность может быть, но она нереализованная. Как семя преданности. Но если преданности нет даже в виде семени, то её негде взять. Преданность не имеет причины, она рождается только от преданности.

Если преданность есть (даже нереализованная), то человек может различать. Сколько? Столько, сколько есть преданности. Но если преданности нет внутри, то она не проснется даже благодаря общению с преданными, как демоны не стали преданными от общения с Кришной, и фарисеи не стали преданными от общения с Иисусом.

Это как почва и зерно. Если хорошего зерна нет, то почва не сотворит зерно сама, т.к. *зерно более высшей природы, чем почва*. Она лишь может вырастить уже имеющееся зерно. Если есть плохое зерно, то оно тоже вырастет на почве и благодаря общению с солнцем.

Общение с преданными помогает реализовать уже имеющуюся потенциальную преданность. Но оно никак не помогает демонам стать преданными.

И манго и дурман одинаково нуждаются в солнце чтобы вырасти и дать плоды.

То есть опять же вопрос, где взять хорошее зерно? Где взять сознание Кришны в самом начале?

Оно, чаще всего, уже есть. У очень многих. Но его очень мало, и оно глубоко спрятано. Человек это как поле зимой под снегом. Под снегом лежат семена в почве. Вот приходит преданный, как солнце, как Кришна, когда знание утеряно и сердца покрыты снегом, и тогда тьма уходит, а холод в сердце-снег тает. Когда снег сходит, начинает расти, тянуться к солнцу всё что только есть в этой почве. И дурман и бурьяны и манго. Всё растет одновременно. Но хороших благостных растений мало, и растут они медленно, а страстных и невежественных много, и растут они бурно, страстно, и ведут себя невежественно, заслоняя собой всё солнце для тех, кто растет медленно.

И преданный, он как хозяин на этом поле. От преданных он может узнать, что эти растения плохие, их нужно убрать, оставить только хорошие, тогда будет благостный урожай. Прабхупада вводит 4 принципа, лекции, знания, всё для этой цели. И это тоже общение.

Пока ничего не выросло, человек не может сам понять ценность того или иного растения. Он просто делает как другие. Практически вслепую. Но если там есть благостные семена на его поле, то благодаря общению и благодаря тому, что он проявили себя, проросли (тоже благодаря общению с солнцем), он узнает их и узнав, будет их растить, и устранит то, что им мешает. Первый урожай будет скудный. Одно-два благостных растения на всём большом поле. Но они дадут новые семена, и тогда ими можно будет засеять уже часть поля. И по этому одному-двум растениям можно понять в чем их благо, и тогда уже сознательно жить таким образом.

Обычно хорошие семена уже есть в почве. У одних людей больше, у других меньше, но это не так важно. Искусный хозяин может сделать так, что спустя время всё поле будет приносить благостные плоды. Чтобы понять как это сделать, для этого нужно общение. Настоящее, искреннее общение. Ведь даже чтобы сошел снег и взошло солнце, тоже нужно общение. Преданные приходят к тому, у кого благостное поле, и видят манговые деревья. А потом возвращаются к себе и видят один дурман и ломают голову, где взять семена манго? Ну может птичка принесет, или животное какое. Но если поле дурманом засеяно, то какая птичка туда полетит? Запах будет отгонять всю живность на многие километры. Вначале на манго нам нечего надеяться. Хотя бы ягодка какая выросла. А где ягодка, там и птичка, а где птичка, там и новое семя.

Благость идет к благости, поэтому мы должны улучшать свое поле в пределах возможностей. Не следует чуда мангового дерева от него ожидать. Оно может быть будет когда-нибудь чудо, но чудо подготовленное. Не вырастет манго среди дурмана или в дремучем лесу или зимой. Поле свое можно улучшать постепенно и благость к нему потянется. И нужно тепло общения с преданными, и солнце общения с Кришной. Когда климат и растительность на нашем поле будут как в теплой Индии, там глядишь и манго появится.

И если думают, что солнце растит только благо, или что работа садовника одна радость, это ошибка. Устранять сорняки неприятно и тяжело. Тем более, когда они выросли на своем огороде  :smilies: 

Ну а если солнце формальное, форма, а не суть, тепло общения формальное, тогда что? Ходят люди по сугробам в темноте и ждут, когда же вырастет манго. Пошли на соседнее поле, пообщались, а там сугробы еще выше наших. Пошли на третье поле для общения, там вообще льдом покрыто. Общение это форма. И цитаты из писаний про общение без сознания Кришны с преданными без сознания Кришны это форма. А нужна суть. Иначе, как говорят китайцы, будем "сторожить пень в ожидании зайца".

Большая ошибка, когда люди собрались в путь, считают, что идут, а на самом деле с места не сдвигаются. Как их переубедить, если "что угодно считать чем угодно?". Если любую форму назвать сутью по одной лишь форме? Кто определить суть это или форма? Только Кришна. Поэтому всё начинается с Кришны. 

Люди думают, что Кришна будет в конце, но Кришна должен быть в начале. Кришна будет в конце, и это наша цель. На как идти к цели, не имея цели? Поэтому Кришна и в начале. И в пути.  И в конце. И для самбандхи нужен Кришна, и для абхидеи нужен Кришна, и для прайоджаны нужен Кришна. Не так, что Кришна будет в конце. Кто идет на свет, он видит свет еще в начале. И даже если нет света, то есть признаки света, и это тоже свет.

Чтобы прийти к Кришне, нужно вначале найти Кришну. Перед самым первым шагом уже найти Кришну. Или его признаки. Не формального Кришна-форму, а Кришну-суть.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> 1 момент - это очищение от низших гун ( страсти и невежества ). От чего очищается живое существо? Что значит от гун? Как они оскверняют и что именно оскверняет?


Низшие гуны это наиболее искаженная форма энергии. Искажение имеется в виду от изначальной чистой неискаженной формы. Когда говорят шудха сатва, это чистая форма энергии, а тама гуна, это наиболее искажнная форма энергии.

Искажение противоречит естеству дживы, мешает дживе жить так, как ей предназначено. Это легко понять. Если птице предназначено летать, но закопать её под землю(тамас) или даже под воду(страсть), то летать у неё не получится. Просто потому, что земля и вода - эта такая форма энергии, в которой уже не полетаешь. То есть свойства энергии влияют на деятельность того, кто находится под влиянием этой энергии. Даже огонь не горит под водой или под землей. 

Иными словами гунам дана власть над тем, что находится под их влиянием. Гуна велика, а джива мала. В этом причина власти гуны.
Океан велик, а пловец мал. В этом причина власти океана, хотя человек и более высшей природы, чем океан.

Можно сказать, что чистая природа это наибольшая свобода. Но чем сильнее искажение, тем меньше свободы. Тот, кто живет под землей, обладает меньшей свободой чем тот, кто под водой, а тот кто под водой меньшей, чем тот, кто на воздухе. На воздухе можно летать и прыгать, в воде просто шевелиться, а под землей даже шевеление ограничено. Вы не можете делать то, что вы хотели бы, находясь в такой искаженной среде. Искажение как раз и означает нарушение свободы. Нарушение свободы означает тюрьма, и поэтому гуны это веревки, которые связывают тех, кто нарушает свободу, закон, который есть воля Бога.

Попав под влияние низших гун, живое существо теряет способность действовать как оно могло бы действовать, не будь этого влияния. По этой причине чтобы действовать лучше, нужно это влияние ослабить.

Оскверняется всё, в том числе и сознание. Поэтому человек под тамасом не может ничего понять, он не может выйти сам, его нужно вытаскивать.




> 2 момент - это механизм и составляющие действия, результатом которого будет очищение? Каков конечный результат действия в сознании Шри Кришны?


Мы находимся в смеси гун, и сами (тело) состоим из смеси гун. Мы находимся также в окружении гун, наши действия находятся в разных гунах.
Есть 3 вида очищения (может и больше, не знаю), можно и нужно применять все. Первый - отстраняться от низших гун во всех смыслах(контакт, общение, действия, а главное в сознании). Второй - очищать высшими гунами от низших (как вода смывает грязь). Третий, преобразовывать низшие гуны в высшие, занимать их в служении (как мы разбрасываем навоз по полю, а потом там растут цветочки, или когда мы готовим пищу на огне и т.д.).

Океан велик, а человек мал. Как же защититься от всепроникащих гун?
Зная эту особенность человека и океана, можно придумать корабль, и пройти по океану сухим по воде. Корабль защитит человека от океана, потому что он, хотя и в тамасе, но не тонет в воде, а бежит по воде, и благодаря парусам, умеет обращаться с ветром. Конечно нужно умение. Но ведь никто не выходит в океан, не научившись ставить паруса и плавать в тихой гавани. Нет, мы не делаем вино из воды, как Иисус, в смысле не превращаем железо в огонь, а землю в воздух, но мы занимаем весь тамас и страсть в благостной цели. Вода теперь не топит нас, а является путем, дорогой, по которой бежит корабль, ветер теперь не гонит волны, а надувает паруса, и даже если это не попутный ветер, корабль ходит галсами, но в конечном счете капитан использует ветер, чтобы попасть туда, куда нужно капитану, деревья теперь не закрывают солнце, а служат мачтами и сам корабль сделан из них.

Вот эти виды очищения по примеру йоги 1)яма, 2)нияма говорят с чем нужно связываться, и с чем не нужно связывать, что нужно делать, чтобы очиститься, что не нужно делать, чтобы не оскверниться, 3, 4) практика асана и пранаяма преобразуют низшие из гун в высшие, использует их для высших целей, 5) практика пратьяхара отстраняет чувства от всех гун и дальше направляет сознание на главный объект, контакт с которым и служение которому в чистом виде возможно вне гун, и это служение дает прибежище, предоставляет новые и новые возможности для служения ему, и таким образом из-за постоянного контакта с этим объектом, защищаемся от падения назад в гуны (удерживает от возврата сознания в область гун).

Эта бесконечная деятельность и есть конечный результат деятельности в сознании Кришны. 

В этом теле в основном эта деятельность состоит в постоянном преобразовании низшей природы в высшую, поскольку это тело погружено в низшую природу, то если сознание погружено в высшую природу, то тело становится поставщиком энергии для преобразования её в высшую природу, является и морем и ветром и кораблем и командой корабля одновременно. Даже и солнце светит в нем.

В этом и состоит служение, если рассматривать это с имперсональной точки зрения. И это преобразование, это использование тела в высшей деятельности, поддерживает дживу в устойчивом положении, удерживает от падения в гуны, является духовным прибежищем которое достигается с помощью этого материального тела.

С личностной точки зрения это Гопи служат Кришне и Радхарани в её отношениях с Кришной. Но личностный аспект обсуждать еще более запутанно, еще более формально, еще больше форм без сути, чем безличностный. Гопи, Радха это еще очень далеко. Хотя, справедливости ради, Радха старше Кришны, и Баларама старше Кришны (старший брат) и старше Радхи, поэтому всё что мы до появления Радхи называем Кришной, по большому счету еще не является Кришной, т.к. Кришна появляется только после Баларамы и Радхи. Сейчас конечные цели обсуждать нет никакого смысла, т.к. будут одни лишь формы.




> Составляющие действия: 
> 
> -это то, что включает в себя действие ради очищения.
> -какие виды деятельности подходят для очищения.


Это уже обсудили,- уменьшить контакт с низшими гунами и увеличить с высшими. В том числе и в деятельности и в сознании.
Но это очищение имеет ограниченный эффект, поскольку никуда от контакта с гунами не спрятаться. Есть даже время более благостное и менее.
В более благостное преданные действуют, а в менее благостное стараются спать. Но всё равно это время есть.

Общение конечно же.

И все эти действия, они имеют тот же принцип общения. То есть нужно время. Чтобы вода подогрелась на огне, нужно время,
чтобы пища приготовилась, нужно время, чтобы цветок вырос из зерна, нужно время.

То есть принцип закваски. Нужно время, чтобы вскисло. Помещаем низшую гуну в высшую, и спустя время низшая гуна преобразуется в высшую.
Берем железо и помещаем в огонь, и спустя время железо становится огнем.

Поэтому эти все действия необходимы каждое в свое время, месте, обстоятельствах, в зависимости от положения дживы.

Самая высшая природа - это Кришна. Но Кришна высоко, а мы где-то глубоко.

Но каждый человек хорошо знает что такое лучше. В любом положении всегда есть лучше.
Вот движение к лучшему это и есть движение в сторону Кришны.

Если мы в зиме, снегу, то плюсовая температура это лучше, тает снег, это лучше, появляется солнце, это лучше,
всходят ростки - это лучше, становится жарко - это лучше, всё цветет и зеленеет - это лучше.
Но мы внутри гун, поэтому приходит осень, это хуже, но мы выбираем ту благость, что принесло теплое время, и сохраняем её до следующеё весны.
Она питает нас и послужит нам семенами тогда, когда придет следующая волна благости, чтобы воспользоваться ею.
Так и преданные, утром приходит весна, вся энергия поднимается вверх, очищает, пробуждает от тамаса, благоприятно пытаться на этой
волне установиться контакт с чем-то высшим. И Прабхупада советует утром снять тамас (омовение), вода придает бодрость - раджас.
Раджас лучше, чем тамас. Но потом успокоить ум и тело и войти в гуну благости, на этой волне можно попытаться установить контакт с
чем-то высшим, лучшим, чем гуна благости.

Когда время благости пройдет, мы спрячем плоды благости и высшие если есть, и будем их беречь до следующей утренней волны благости, до следующей весны. И они будут нас кормить всё это время. Мы прячемся в дома зимой, одеваем одежду, потому что тамас зимы и холода нас разрушит, так и тут, мы лелеем свои плоды, общаемся с преданными, потому что выйди мы в зиму раздетыми, это как в открытый космос. Мы отстраняемся от тамаса и греем себя благостью так же, как человек отстраняется от зимы, прячась в дом, и греется у печи.

Но в этом не состоит его жизнь. Он просто ждет весны, он ждет, когда в его жизни наступит время любви. Так и преданные, они прячутся от тамаса, избегают страсти, отмываются и отогреваются благостью, и они ждут той весны, когда смогут прорасти семена преданности в их сердцах.

Высшее всегда лучшее. Имя Кришны может быть неотлично от Кришны. Но вначале имя это просто форма. Форма - это то, где находится наше сознание, а суть - это то, где находится сознание Кришны. В случае с именем Кришны форма - это то, как наше сознание видит Кришну, а суть - это то, где действительно находится Кришна.

Когда мы произносим Кришна в форме, то это очень далеко от Кришны в сути, это искажение Кришны наподобие того, как тама-гуна это искажение шудха сатвы. И поэтому такое искажение называется нама-апа-радха.

В случае с именем, форма может быть неотлична от сути Кришны, может стать неотличной от сути Кришны, и это можно и нужно практиковать, и этому учил Прабхупада.

Если такое тождество установлено практически (и это величайшая цель в сознании Кришны), то оживший или новорожденный Кришна является лучшим из лучших, лучшее из лучшего, солнцем, которое способно преобразовывать всё низшее в высшее и очищать от всего искаженного, преобразуя его в истинное, давать служение, играть в игры, он имеет Наму, гуну, рупу, лилу, которые раскрываются по мере продвижения в служении вначале имени.

Прабхупада не говорил - вначале очищаемся, а потом практикуем. Практикуем сразу, т.к. времени нет. Пытаемся делать всё сразу, одновременно, но учитывая время, место обстоятельства. Нужно смотреть свое состояние, насколько оно осквернено. Перед воспеванием очищаемся всеми доступными способами, все эти ямы, ниямы, асаны, служения и т.д., т.к. тяжелое тамасное состояние не поднимается воспеванием, но легкое благостное состояние способно взлететь, если оно увидит солнце, и только в этом состоянии благости можно его увидеть. И мы ищем его, от слова к слову, от имени к имени, от круга к кругу, там где лучше и движемся туда, где еще лучше и лучше, т.к. где-то там в лучшем из лучшего, они встретятся, бесконечно лучший Кришна и его имя. Но и это еще не конец, это только самое начало.

----------


## Иван1

Спасибо большое за ответы, объёмные развернутые.

Мне на самом деле хотелось узнать о природе действия ( карма ) и природе знания, обладая которым живое существо может самостоятельно ( самодостаточно ) совершать деятельность (акарма) под руководством духовного учителя или авторитета и получать результат о котором Кришна говорит Арджуне в самом начале Битвы на поле Боя Курукшетры.

Также хотелось узнать почему живое существо вообще оскверняется гунами?

Что значит действовать и кто вообще действует джива или Кришна?

Как в данном случае Гуна благости может помочь живому существо, если деятельность в гуне благости также несёт реакции живому существу?

Вообще хотелось бы по конкретнее в этом во всем разобраться.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мне на самом деле хотелось узнать о природе действия ( карма ) и природе знания, обладая которым живое существо может самостоятельно ( самодостаточно ) совершать деятельность (акарма) под руководством духовного учителя или авторитета и получать результат о котором Кришна говорит Арджуне в самом начале Битвы на поле Боя Курукшетры.


Знание исходит от Кришны, и действие возможно, если есть знание Кришны. Природу действия можно узнать только от Кришны.
Арджуна получил знание от Кришны, а не на стороне.
Поэтому если мы хотим узнать что такое знание, то вначале мы должны узнать кто такой Кришна и вступить с ним в отношения. Об этом говорили все предыдущие посты.
Углубление в детали тут не помогут. Это будет награмождение форм. Если в форме нет сути, то и в нагромождении форм нет сути, понимаете? Чтобы получилось здание знания, здание действия, нужен фундамент, краеугольный камень, суть, Кришна.

Учитель может давать самбандху, но это не будет самбандхой, если там не будет Кришны. Это будет форма самбандхи. Превратится ли форма самбандхи в самбандху, зависит от усилий ученика в преданности Кришне. Преданность учителю неотлична от преданности Кришне, поэтому если нет преданности Кришне, то и не будет преданности учителю. Кришна говорит - _"Чтобы узнать истину, вручи себя духовному учителю. Вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. Осознавшие себя души могут дать тебе знание, ибо они узрели истину."_.

Если духовный учитель преданный Кришны, то вручить себя учителю может только тот, кто уже предан Кришне. Чуть чуть, потенциально. Вот насколько предан, настолько и вручит. А насколько вручит, столько и знания получит. Потому что знание от Кришны, а не от формы знания. Чуть чуть преданности - чуть чуть знания. Больше будет знания не от знания, от от вручения, от преданности, от Кришны. Больше преданности значит будет больше Кришны. Чтобы развивать знания, нужно равивать преданность. Но в школе нас учили наоборот. Мы напирали на знание. Но даже в знании может быть преданность Кришне. Везде и во всем всё зависит от этих отношений - джива и Кришна.

Есть истинная преданность - будет истинное знание. Где-то что-то хотим своровать, слукавить - истинное знание будет от нас за неприступным забором, наше знание будет лукаво, воровато, но мы не заметим этого. А вот учитель заметит, если он преданный. И тогда он начнет давить, он скажет - ты негодяй, и будет прав, поэтому он гуру, тяжелый. Он давит на наше лукавство и воровство. Он не будет разводить сентименты и вежливый этикет. Если негодяй, то Прабхупада так и говорил - негодяй.

Поэтому даже вручить себя учителю без преданности Кришне невозможно. Просто в отношениях с учителем это может быть проще и понятнее, чем в отношениях с самим Кришной. И учитель может увидеть наш обман и высказать нам это в глаза. Если у нас нет учителя, это труднее, т.к. лукавый лукавства не замечает.

Если же вручить себя неосознавшей душе? Ну это вообще я не знаю как называется. Притворство сплошное. Простота хуже воровства.

Даже форма самбандхи важна, но мне кажется это вы знаете. Если нет, то лучше Бхактивинода не расскажешь. Почитайте Харинама Чинтамани, там описана форма самбандха-гьяны. Станет ли она самбандхой, зависит уже от вас.

Результат, о котором Кришна говорит Арджуне, невозможно получить пока Кришна не скажет это
же самое нам. Как ни крутись, а без Кришны не обойтись.




> Также хотелось узнать почему живое существо вообще оскверняется гунами?


Ну потому же, почему речной поток уносит пылинку. Джива маленькая, а гуны большие. Пришла осень, у многих депрессия, пришла весна, у многих любовь. Почему? Потому что осень большая, а джива маленькая, весна большая, а джива маленькая. Или выключили свет и мы не видим. Всё, темно. Чем не обусловленность? Вокруг включили тамас, всё, джива в тамасе. Как выйти из тамаса если вокруг тамас? Как выйти из темноты, если вокруг темно?

Джива это сознание, размер дживы это размер сознания дживы. Сознание дживы не простирается дальше размера дживы. Поэтому если вокруг дживы гуна, то сознание дживы соприкасается с гуной, и никак не может выйти за пределы этой гуны просто потому, что сознание дживы не может выйти за пределы дживы, т.к. джива и есть сознание.

Тело - это инструмент с помощью которого джива, если будет тренировать его, как тренируется спортсмен, может преодолеть влияние гун.
Джива с помощью тела может двигать свое сознание за пределы размеров дживы, через тело джива может иметь доступ во все миры.
Тело это целая вселенная и духовный мир. Тело простирается на всю вселенную и духовный мир.
Через тело и джива может делать это.




> Что значит действовать и кто вообще действует джива или Кришна?


Действия это отношения между высшими сознательными энергиями, одно из проявлений этих отношений можно наблюдать как их движение.
_"Помимо нее, о могучерукий Арджуна, есть другая, Моя высшая энергия, состоящая из живых существ, которые пользуются тем, что создано материальной, низшей энергией."_

Если форма действия затрагивает отношения с другими сознательными энергиями, тогда это действие. Если не затрагивает, тогда это не действие. Йоги в пещерах стараются прекратить отношения со всем, и таким образом, избавиться от беспокойств. Но это им не удается, потому что тело тоже состоит из сознательных энергий, поэтому бездействие такого рода также приносит последствия. Тогда они хотят уйти из тела, чтобы не быть связанным отношениями с другими сознательными энергиями даже в теле, а сосредоточиться только на своей сат-чи-ананде. Но это попытка пылинки достичь устойчивого стабильного положения. Всё вокруг наполнено энергиями, и поэтому пылинку всегда сдует какий-нибудь ветер, даже если она спрячется в самой глубокой пещере. Они действительно достигают своей сат-чит-ананды, но это положение не стабильно.

Кто действует? В смысле отношений действуют и дживы и Кришна. Если брать наше тело, то участвуют в действии и джива и Кришна. Если бы джива не участвовала, тогда не было бы последствий.




> Как в данном случае Гуна благости может помочь живому существо, если деятельность в гуне благости также несёт реакции живому существу?


А причем тут реакции? Важно что гуна благости дает новые возможности, она дает новые инструменты, новый разум, новые умения. А реакции намного меньше и они благостные. Джива двигается по ступенькам к Кришне. Гуна благости это следующая ступенька, за этой ступенькой будет еще одна и еще. Человек, восходящий на следующую ступеньку, это уже не тот человек, который стоял на предыдущей. Он лучше, разумнее, умелее и обладает большим инструментарием. Это как жизнь после смерти. Мы привыкли рассуждать с позиции, что мы это всегда мы. Но мы в тамасе, мы в страсти и мы в благости это разные мы. Если бы мы были всегда мы, то почему мы не в духовном мире? Потому что нам в теперешнем виде там не место. Нам нужен другой вид. нужны другие мы. Другое тело. Тело в гуне благости это уже не тело в гуне невежества. Оно действует по другому, оно видит по другому, оно размышляет по другому, оно оценивает по другому. Безусловно это другой человек. Но джива, она сат-чит-ананда. Её дом - духовный мир. Вот она может испытать последствия отождествления себя с тамасом, страстью, благостью и т.д., и понять, где её место.

Гуна благости дает счастье (после страсти и невежества), но после духовного мира, гуна благости - это страдание.
Вначале джива после страсти испытывает счастье в благости, это её обусловливает, но поскольку она сат-чит-ананда, рано или поздно, она начинает страдать, потому что даже эта благость, она искажение её природы, не дает её природе действовать как она могла бы.
Но благостью мир не заканчивается, поднимаясь выше и выше в благости, джива может достичь счастья выше, чем счастье в благости.

А про реакции, ну можно сравнить с сопротивлением среды при движении под землей, под водой и в воздухе. В воздухе сопротивление намного меньше, это и означает меньше реакций, а больше свободы. Но воздух, он и на земле воздух, и на границе с космосом, тоже воздух. Поэтому благость понятие широкое, она граничит как с низшими гунами с одной стороны, так и с тем, что выше благости, с космосом, с другой стороны, и там уже скорость не ограничена никаким сопротивлением, то есть нет реакций вообще.

Поэтому чтобы попасть с земли в космос, нужно пролететь сквозь воздух (гуну благости), и чем выше, тем сопротивление (обусловливание) этого воздуха (этой гуны) меньше.

И когда джива перестает быть обусловленной, она достигает полной свободы, освобождения.

И дальше мы знаем, что бывают различные виды освобождения.

Или можно привести другой пример, весна, благость, всё цветет, а за цветение и плоды осенью. Осень это уже невежество, и зима, апофеоз невежества, что спасает нас зимой? Плоды благости, пища, запасенная во время благости, огонь, запасенный древесиной во время благости. Поэтому плодов благости не нужно бояться, они помогут когда благость вновь сменится невежеством.

Плоды же невежества, что с ними делать? Деревья не растут зимой, солнца нет, земля не плодоносит. Зима это разрушение, и плоды её соответствующие. Шива, властелин гуны невежества - разрушитель. Поэтому не стоит сравнивать реакции невежества с реакциями благости. Земля не дает взлететь, вода со своими волнами крутит в водовороте, но воздух является тем, обо что опираются крылья птицы. То, что помогает ей взлететь всё выше и выше. Поэтому гуна благости нам в помощь. 
Конечно, если мы совсем на дне, то и гуна страсти нам в помощь, и даже гуна невежества бывает нам в помощь. Всё можно использовать в служении и в жизни.

----------


## Иван1

Попробую написать вопрос со ссылкой на слова Вайшнавов:

*Шрила Прабхупада "Нектар преданности"*

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж книга "Семинар по нектару Преданности."*

_- Шрила Прабхупада ( Нектар Преданности )_

*Глава*: Избавление от материальных страданий

В «Бхагавад-гите» Господь говорит, что человек должен оставить все прочие занятия и предаться Ему. Господь также обещает, что защитит предавшиеся Ему души от последствий всех их греховных действий. *Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит, что наши страдания являются результатом греховных поступков, совершенных нами как в этой, так и в прошлых жизнях. Как правило, люди совершают грехи в силу своего невежества. Но невежество не может служить оправданием и не избавляет от необходимости страдать от последствий греховных действий. Греховные действия бывают двух видов: созревшие и не созревшие. Греховные действия, за которые мы страдаем в настоящий момент, называются созревшими. Многочисленные накопленные нами греховные действия, за которые мы еще не страдали, называются незрелыми*. Скажем, человек совершил какие-то преступления, но еще не арестован за них. Однако как только его уличат в них, ему не избежать ареста. Подобно этому за одни наши греховные действия нас ожидают страдания в будущем, за другие же, уже созревшие, мы страдаем сейчас.

Так возникает цепь греховных действий и вызванных ими страданий, заставляя обусловленную душу жизнь за жизнью мучиться за свои грехи. Сейчас она страдает в результате греховных действий, совершенных в жизни прошлой, и одновременно создает новые страдания, которые придут к ней в будущей жизни. Созревшие греховные реакции могут проявиться, например, в форме хронической болезни или преследования властей, в том, что человек рождается в деградировавшей семье, не получает никакого образования или очень уродлив.

Сейчас мы страдаем от последствий греховных поступков, совершенных в прошлом, а в будущем нам придется страдать за наши нынешние греховные действия. Но все последствия наших грехов мгновенно устраняются, как только мы принимаем сознание Кришны. В доказательство этого Рупа Госвами приводит стих из Одиннадцатой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (14.19). Это одно из наставлений Господа Кришны Уддхаве: «Дорогой Уддхава, преданное служение Мне подобно огромному пламени, которое способно поглотить любое количество дров». Имеется в виду, что преданное служение в сознании Кришны способно сжечь дотла все наши грехи, подобно пламени костра, которое может сжечь дотла любое количество топлива. Например, в «Гите» Арджуна считал, что сражаться – грех, но тем неменее, выполняя волю Кришны, принял участие в битве. Таким образом сражение превратилось для него в преданное служение, и потому он не навлек на себя этим никаких греховных реакций.

Шрила Рупа Госвами приводит еще один стих, из Третьей песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (33.6), в котором Девахути обращается к своему сыну Капиладеве: «О мой Господь, есть девять различных видов преданного служения, начиная со слушания и повторения. Каждый, кто слушает о Твоих играх, воспевает Твою славу, кланяется Тебе, думает о Тебе, выполняя таким образом один из девяти видов преданного служения, – даже если он рожден в семье собакоедов [низших из людей], – немедленно становится достоин совершать жертвоприношения». А раз так, можно ли представить, чтобы человек, действительно занятый преданным служением в полном сознании Кришны, оставался нечистым? Этого просто не может быть. Тот, кто занят деятельностью в сознании Кришны и преданном служении, несомненно, очищается от всей скверны материальной греховной деятельности. Таким образом, преданное служение действительно способно уничтожить любые последствия греховных поступков. Но несмотря на это, преданный всегда тщательно избегает греховных поступков – это отличительное качество преданного. Итак, «Шримад-Бхагаватам» утверждает, что, занимаясь преданным служением, даже рожденный в семье собакоедов получает право выполнять обряды, рекомендованные Ведами. Имеется в виду, что люди, рожденные в семьях собакоедов, как правило, не имеют права совершать йаджни, жертвоприношения. Жрецы, отвечающие за исполнение обрядов, рекомендованных в Ведах, относятся к сословию брахманов. Люди, не принадлежащие к сословию брахманов, не имеют права исполнять эти обряды.

Человек рождается в семье брахмана или в семье собакоеда в зависимости от своих поступков в прошлом. Если он родился в семье собакоеда, это значит, что в прошлой жизни он много грешил. Но если такой человек становится на путь преданного служения и начинает повторять святые имена Господа – Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, – то даже он получает право совершать ведические ритуалы. Это значит, что все последствия его прошлых грехов мгновенно уничтожаются.

*В «Падма-пуране» говорится, что последствия греховных действий могут быть четырех видов: 1) еще не принесшие плодов, 2) находящиеся в форме семени, 3) уже созревшие и 4) почти созревшие. Там же говорится, что для тех, кто предался Верховной Личности Бога, Вишну, и занялся преданным служением Ему в полном сознании Кришны, все эти последствия немедленно уничтожаются.*

Под «почти созревшими» последствиями подразумеваются страдания, которым мы подвергаемся в настоящем, а под теми, которые находятся «в форме семени», – подобные семени греховные желания, хранящиеся в глубине сердца. Санскритское слово кутам означает почти полную готовность принести семя или плод. «Незрелые» последствия – это те, которые еще не пустили ростки. Из этого утверждения «Падма-пураны» явствует, что материальное осквернение может проявляться в очень тонкой форме. Его начало, его плоды и результаты, и то, как каждый пожинает эти плоды в форме страданий, – все это звенья одной великой цепи. Когда человек заражается какой-либо болезнью, часто бывает очень трудно установить ее причину, ее источник и определить течение, и страдания, которые приносит эта болезнь, не появляются внезапно. На это нужно время. В медицинской практике в профилактических целях, чтобы предупредить развитие инфекции, врач вводит вакцину. Деятельность в сознании Кришны является такой действенной вакциной, предотвращающей прорастание всех семян наших греховных поступков.

В этой связи Шукадева Госвами в Шестой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.17) рассказывает историю Аджамилы, который начал жизнь как порядочный и благочестивый брахман, но в ранней молодости был развращен проституткой. В конце своей порочной жизни он произнес имя «Нарайана» (Кришна), и этого оказалось достаточно, чтобы он мог спастись, несмотря на свои многочисленные грехи. Шукадева отмечает, что аскетизм, благотворительная деятельность и выполнение обрядов способствуют уничтожению последствий греховной деятельности, однако все это не устраняет семена греховных желаний из сердца человека, что доказывает случай с Аджамилой. Семена греховных желаний могут быть уничтожены только в том случае, если человек обретет сознание Кришны. А это совсем нетрудно сделать, последовав совету Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху и начав повторять маха-мантру – мантру Харе Кришна. Иначе говоря, пока человек не встанет на путь преданного служения, он не сможет полностью очиститься от последствий своей греховной деятельности.

Исполняя ведические обряды, жертвуя деньги на благотворительные цели или совершая аскезы, человек может на какое-то время освободиться от последствий своих прошлых грехов, но уже в следующий момент вынужден снова грешить. Возьмем, к примеру, человека, вследствие своей половой распущенности заболевшего венерической болезнью. *Пройдя очень болезненный курс лечения, он в течение некоторого времени будет здоров. Но поскольку сексуальное желание осталось в его сердце, он снова начнет заниматься тем же и опять станет жертвой той же болезни. Так что лечение может на время облегчить страдания, вызванные венерической болезнью, но пока этот человек не осознает всю отвратительность секса, он не сможет избавиться от таких циклически повторяющихся страданий.* Аналогично этому, обряды, благотворительность и аскетизм, рекомендованные Ведами, тоже могут в течение какого-то времени удерживать человека от совершения греховных поступков, но пока его сердце будет оставаться нечистым, он будет вынужден снова и снова совершать грехи.

В связи с этим в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» приводится еще один пример: слон забирается в озеро и тщательно моется, однако стоит ему выйти на берег, как он тут же набирает в хобот пыль и обсыпает ею все тело. Подобно этому человек, не прошедший обучения в сознании Кришны, не способен полностью избавиться от греховных желаний. Ни практика йоги, ни эмпирическое философствование, ни кармическая деятельность не могут защитить его от семян греховных желаний. Избавить человека от них может только деятельность в преданном служении.

В Четвертой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (22.39) приводится другое подтверждение этому. Санат-кумара говорит: «Дорогой царь, ложное эго человека так сильно, что заставляет его влачить материальное существование, как будто он привязан к нему крепкой веревкой. Только преданные, занятые деятельностью в сознании Кришны, могут без труда разрубить этот тугой узел. Это недоступно ни тем, кто пытается стать великим мистиком, ни тем, кто хочет добиться успеха с помощью исполнения ритуалов. Следовательно, все должны заниматься деятельностью в сознании Кришны, чтобы избавиться от тугого узла ложного эго и прекратить материальную деятельность».

*Тугой узел ложного эго – результат невежества. Пока человек не знает своего истинного «я», он обречен совершать неверные поступки, все глубже погрязая в материальной скверне. Но сознание Кришны способно рассеять это невежество, дав человеку истинное знание, что подтверждается в «Падма-пуране»: «Чистое преданное служение в сознании Кришны просветляет, как ничто другое. Оно подобно бушующему лесному пожару, который убивает всех вредоносных змей желаний»*. Здесь говорится о лесном пожаре, в котором гибнут змеи, обитающие в лесу. В лесу живет множество змей, и когда начинается пожар, в первую очередь загорается сухая палая листва, отчего первыми страдают змеи. Четвероногие животные могут убежать от пожара, или по крайней мере попытаться убежать, но змеи погибают мгновенно. Аналогично этому, жар пламени сознания Кришны так велик, что мгновенно уничтожает всех змей невежества.

-_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджи " Семинар по нектару Преданности "_

*Глава*: Преданное служение избавляет от всех видов материальных страданий

Итак, первое из качеств — клешагни. Преданное служение *избавляет от всех видов материальных страданий*. И второе, сопутствующее ему, — шубхада, благотворность. Это характеристики чистого преданного служения на ступени садханы. Однако, поскольку садхана также растянута на несколько ступеней, мы поговорим о том, как эти качества проявляются на
каждой из них. 

Даже на самом начальном этапе преданного служения можно видеть, как из нашей жизни постепенно уходят страдания. Как только мы начинаем соблюдать регулирующие принципы, устраняются источники наших страданий, что, несомненно, благотворно. Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур приводит такое сравнение: духовный учитель бросает в наше сердце семя бхакти-латы,  которое, прорастая, дает два листика — клешагни и шубхада, а желание удовлетворить Кришну, анукулья, в свою очередь, позволяет проявиться этим двум первым листочками — двум первым результатам преданного служения. 

Рассмотрим более подробно, что такое клешагни. 

Клеша — причина страданий. Клешагни — избавление от причин, вызывающих страдания. Известно, что мы страдаем из-за грехов — папа. Но грех — это последняя причина, за которой стоят наши греховные желания (биджа), хранящиеся в нашем сердце в виде семян. *Желанию, в свою очередь, предшествует невежество (авидья).* Качество клешагни подразумевает, что устраняются все причины (папа, биджа и авидья) всех видов страданий (адхьятмика, адхибаутика и адхидайвика). Эти причины устраняются не одновременно. 

*Легче всего устранить грех, сложнее — желание греха, и еще сложнее — невежество. То есть, по мере роста бхакти, устраняется
сначала грех, потом семя греха, потом — невежество.* 

В «Мадхурья Кадамбини» Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур перечисляет пять клеш и разбирает анатомию причин, порождающих наши страдания, анатомию кармы. Он начинает свое объяснение с того, что *корнем любого страдания является невежество*, *причина которого — отсутствие желания служить Кришне и, соответственно, в жажде материальных наслаждений*. Чтобы живое существо могло отождествить себя с материей, Кришна наделил его ложным эго, поскольку дух не может наслаждаться материей. Отождествляя себя с ложным эго, душа проецирует свое сознание на материю. После получения материального тела, у нее сразу же развивается привязанность к нему, и желания, которые она может реолизовать. Живое существо получает возможность наслаждАться ненавидеть — рага и двеша, в результате чего рождается страх лишиться всего этого, страх смерти — абхинивеша, а также всевозможные фобии. 

Например:

человек может родиться с клаустрофобией — страхом перед замкнутым пространством, или
антропофобией — боязнью других людей. Все это — укоренившиеся в сознании человека, 
возможно в одной из прошлых жизней, раги и двеши. Они сконцентрировались и заставляют
сознание целиком предаваться материальным наслаждениям. Все наши комплексы, являющиеся
предметом психоанализа, результат «невинного» желания наслаждаться отдельно от Кришны. 
Так перенося абхинивешу из жизни в жизнь, мы постепенно превращаемся в потенциальных
пациентов психиатрических клиник. 

Описывая клешагни, Рупа Госвами говорит о том, что последствия греховных действий
бывают двух видов: созревшие и не созревшие. Мы знаем, что преданное служение уничтожает
*папу*, *биджу* и *авидью*, как созревшие, так и не созревшие последствия греха. 

На санскрите это звучит так: есть два вида кармы: *прарабдха* карма и *апрарабдха* карма. 

Созревшая карма — это прарабдха карма, не созревшая — апрарабдха. Рупа Госвами утверждает, что преданное служение уничтожает как прарабдху, так и апрарабдха карму. В подтверждение этого он приводит две цитаты из Одиннадцатой Песни «Шримад Бхагаватам», где Кришна говорит Уддхаве: «Дорогой Уддхава,  преданное служение Мне подобно огромному пламени, способному поглотить любое количество дров». 

Какую карму имеет в виду Кришна, произнося эти слова? *Апрарабдху*, — не созревшую карму. 
Наше тело имеет весьма ограниченные возможности для отработки накопленной кармы. Притом, 
что каждое мгновение ее накапливается все больше и больше. Она хранится в тонком теле и не
исчезает после смерти, переносясь из жизни в жизнь. Остальные 8 399 999 форм жизни, как
правило, отрабатывают карму, накопленную живым существом за время его пребывания в
человеческой форме. То есть, за одну жизнь мы накапливаем столько кармы, сколько не можем
отработать за много последующих жизней.

Рупа Госвами говорит, что есть один способ уничтожить апрарабдха карму — преданное служение Кришне. 

Следующая иллюстрация — из Третьей Песни «Шримад Бхагаватам», где Девахути, обращаясь к своему сыну Капиладеве, рассказывает о девяти видах преданного служения. Она говорит, что любой человек, независимо от происхождения, может заниматься преданным
служением и совершать ягьи. *Здесь идет речь о прарабдхе, проявленной карме. Если апрарабдха
карма находится в нашем подсознании, то прарабдха проявляется, в данном случае, в рождении
человека. Если я родился в семье сабакоеда, я не имею права заниматься возвышенной
деятельностью, но, занимаясь преданным служением, я очищаюсь и получаю это право.* 

На этом Рупа Госвами не останавливается, он идет дальше, подробно описывая механизм
уничтожения кармы. 

Карма представляет собой замкнутый круг. Скажем, человек совершил грех — попробовал
наркотик. Какие могут быть последствия такого поступка? Любой грех приводит к страданиям: 
физическии или эмоциональным. Это — реакции, которые мы получаем сразу же от соприкосновения с внешним миром, и это — прарабдха карма, непосредственные страдания.

Употребляя наркотик, мы можем какое-то время наслаждаться, но в результате мы обязательно
страдаем. 

*Апрарабдха* карму рождает самскара — впечатление, которое рождает привязанность к
определенной форме деятельности, в данном случае к употреблению наркотика. Созревая
*апрарабдха* выражается в желании повторить греховный поступок, и это уже прарабдха карма. 
Таким образом мы вновь возвращаемся к действию, с которого начали, и, повторяя его, 
замыкаем круг. Любой грех обладает способностью усиливать склонность к греховной
деятельности. *Вначале грех отвратителен, но постепенно человек привыкает к нему, «входит
во вкус» и со временем греховная деятельность полностью поглощает его сознание. Но, 
несмотря на то, что желание наслаждаться у человека возрастает, он страдает. Он страдает
сразу, от двойственности материального мира, и страдает потом.* 

Врачи различают два вида желания — аппетит и голод. Если голод — это естественная
защитная функция организма, то аппетит это — болезненное возбуждение ума, своего рода
наркотическая зависимость от пищи. И поскольку голод — физиологическая потребность, он не
приносит таких страданий, как аппетит. Аналогично, многие люди считают секс естественной
потребностью, тогда как это — просто аппетит, и чем он больше, тем мучительней становится
желание наслаждаться подобным образом. Само по себе желание секса приносит страдания, не
говоря уже о последствиях наслаждения им. 

Зависимость от любой деятельности, с каждым витком кармы усиливается подобно
снежному кому. Однако в 7-й главе «Бхагавад-гиты» (7.28) Кришна объясняет, каким образом
можно избавиться от раги и двеши, от привязанности и страданий. 

*ешам тв анта-гатам папам джананам пунья-карманам
те двандва-моха-нирмукта бхаджанте мам дридха-вратах*

«Люди, совершавшие благочестивые поступки в предшествующих жизнях и в этой жизни, и
чьи греховные действия полностью прекращены, свободны от двойственности заблуждений и с
решимостью отдают себя служению Мне». 

Слово дридха-вратах указывает на то, что человек должен дать суровые обеты и следовать им. 
Единственный способ разорвать порочный круг кармы — прекратить греховную деятельность. 
Но сможет ли таким образом человек решить все свои проблемы? Нет, этого мало. 

По-настоящему решить проблему кармы может только активная замена, высший вкус — бхакти. 
Только бхакти устраняет склонность к греху на любом этапе. 
Есть стих, в котором наши необузданные чувства сравниваются со змеями. Обычно люди
служат своим чувствам — «поят змей молоком». Известно, что, чем больше змея пьет молока, 
тем больше у нее накапливается яда. В какой-то момент чувства-змеи выходят из-под контроля, 
жалят нас самих, становясь причиной нашей гибели. 

Вайрагья, отречение от деятельности, сдерживает наши чувства, держит змей на холодном
пайке, но в какой-то момент злая голодная змея может ужалить. Но бхакти вырывает у змеи
ядовитые зубы. Это все еще чувства, но они не могут причинить вреда преданному. Таким
образом, только преданное служение способно полностью разорвать порочный круг кармы. 
Чтобы проиллюстрировать это, Рупа Госвами приводит знаменитый стих из «Падма-
пураны», который также цитирует Шрила Прабхупада в «Бхагавад-гите» в комментарии к стиху
9.2: 

*апрарабдха-пхалам-папам кутам биджам пхалонмукхам 
краменайва пралиета вишну-бхакти-рататманам*

Апрарабдха-пхалам — плоды апрарабдхи; папам — грех, кутам — склонность к греху; биджа — 
семя греха; пхалонмукхам — грех; краменайва — постепенно, шаг за шагом; пралиета — уничтожает; 
вишну бхакти — преданное служение; рататманам — привязанность. 

Если у человека есть привязанность к бхакти, она уничтожает последствия греховной
деятельности на любой его стадии. 

В «Нектаре преданности» Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что в «Падма Пуране» перечислены
четыре вида греховных действий: *еще не принесшие плодов*, *находящиеся в форме семени*, *уже
созревшие и почти созревшие*» 

*Мы уже отметили, что вначале идет не созревшая карма — апрарабдха. Постепенно
созревая, она превращается в кутам — аппетит, склонность грешить. Далее идет биджа — 
желание. Прарабдха — это уже проявленное желание, оформившееся в семя. Пхалонмукхам — 
совершенный грех, впоследствии ведущий к возникновению апрарабдха кармы.* 

Из всего вышесказанного следует, что чистое преданное служение — единственный и
наиболее эффективный метод избавления от всех страданий материального мира. 

*Глава*: *Общение с преданным Господа* 

Итак, однажды приведя в движение механизм кармы, остановить его уже практически
невозможно. С каждым оборотом скорость увеличивается, и «снежный ком» наших желаний
становится все больше. Большинство людей понимает, что греховные действия влекут за собой
страдания, и если не управлять желаниями, рано или поздно их лавина захлестнет нас. Люди
используют различные способы смягчить карму (ритуалы, покаяния, благотворительность, 
церемонии, йога, медицина, психология), но все они лишь в некоторой степени и на время
помогают снять с себя слишком тяжкое бремя кармы. 


В предыдущей главе говорилось, что совершенным способом избавления от кармы является
преданное служение. Преданное служение избавляет человека от всех реакций греховных
поступков на всех уровнях.* Однако из всех видов преданного служения — садху-санга, общение с
преданными — единственная возможность повернуть вспять маховик кармы на самом последнем
этапе и остановить человека, готового совершить грех*. Люди чувствуют это. Глубоко в сердце они
знают, что когда им плохо, нужно бежать к человеку, который обладает качествами святой
личности. Что происходит, когда человек обращается к садху? Накопленные за множество жизней
самскары, заставляющие нас совершать греховные поступки и страдать, разрушаются. Садху
обладает способностью создавать духовные самскары, уничтожая тем самым греховные. 
Одна женщина пришла к садху и сказала: «Мой сын ест много сладостей. Врачи говорят, что
это может плохо отразиться на его здоровье. Помоги мне». «Приходи через неделю», — ответил
садху. Женщина ушла, несколько разочарованная, но через неделю снова вернулась. Садху
посмотрел на ее сына и сказал: «Не ешь сладости!» С тех пор привязанность мальчика к
сладкому исчезла. Довольная женщина поблагодарила садху и спросила: «Зачем ты заставил нас
ждать целую неделю? Почему не сказал сразу?», на что садху ответил: «Чтобы давать
наставления, нужно самому обладать соответствующими качествами — всю неделю я разрушал в
себе привязанность к сладкому». 

В первом стихе «Шри Шри Шад-Госвами аштаки» говорится, что Госвами Вриндавана
приносят радость людям, разрушая греховные самскары *посредством своего качества
нирматсарау — отсутствия зависти.* Наша утренняя молитва начинается со слов — самсара
даванала лидха лока. Можно было бы спеть самскара-даванала-лидха-лока — мы горим в лесном
пожаре самскар, и духовный учитель подобно туче, проливает на нас милость своих удивительных
духовных качеств. 
Являясь последователями Господа Чайтаньи, шести Госвами Вриндавана и Шрилы
Прабхупады, мы все должны попытаться осознать глубокий смысл проповеди. Впечатление, 
которое мы можем оставить в сердце человека, которому проповедуем, прямо пропорционально
нашим качествам. И если мы действительно хотим стать настоящими проповедниками, то
единственный путь к этому — дхирадхира-джана-прийау нирматсарау — обрести качества садху.

----------


## Иван1

Ранее в тексте были затронуты 2 термина: 

Деятельность в зависимом положении относительно Кришны.
Деятельность в независимом положении относительно Кришны.

Согласно Бхагавад-гите глава 4 текст 17 ( отрывок теста комментария): 

"...Чтобы понять, что есть сознание Кришны и соответствующая деятельность, человеку следует узнать о своих отношениях со Всевышним, то есть, пройдя обучение, совершенно убедиться в том, что каждое живое существо - вечный слуга Господа, и поэтому необходимо действовать, находясь в сознании Кришны. Все содержание "Бхагавад-гиты" ведет нас к такому заключению. Любые другие выводы, против этого сознания и ему сопутствующей деятельности, *яляются викармой*, или запрещенными действиями..."

- Деятельность в зависимом от Кришны, а равно его представителя или его наставлений является деятельностью в сознании Шри Кришны (*кармой*). 

_Отрывок Текста комментария к Бхагавад-Гите: Глава 4 текст 16:_

"..., и что - бездействие. Лишь деятельность, совершаемая в сознании Кришны, способна вырвать человека из пут материального существования...."

- Деятельность в независимом от Кришны, а равно его представителя и его наставлений является запрещенной деятельностью или (*викармой*).

_Отрывок Текста комментария к Бхагавад-Гите: Глава 4 текст 17_

"...Если человек серьезно стремится к освобождению от материальных пут, ему необходимо понять различия, существующие между действием, бездействием и запрещенными действиями.."

- Деятельность в духовном сознании, а равно в осознании себя вечным слугой Шри Кришны является не имеющей кармических последствий ( *акармой* ).

_Отрывок Текста комментария к Бхагавад-Гите Глава 4 текст 18:_

"...Осознание себя как вечного слуги Кришны делает человека неподвластным различного рода последствиям его деятельности..."

----------


## Иван1

Казалось бы разницы между кармой и акармой нет. С Викармой вроде все понятно, однако между кармой и акармой разница все таки есть, я не прав?? 

Карма или допустимое действие( деятельность) это деятельность в сознании Кришны, однако согласно комментарию это деятельность совершается для того, чтобы выйти из материального плена жизни, или материалистов ноги сознания, или пут кармической деятельности, затем в осознанном духовном сознании ( вечный даса ) совершается акарма ( которая не приносит плодов).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Казалось бы разницы между кармой и акармой нет. С Викармой вроде все понятно, однако между кармой и акармой разница все таки есть, я не прав?? 
> 
> Карма или допустимое действие( деятельность) это деятельность в сознании Кришны, однако согласно комментарию это деятельность совершается для того, чтобы выйти из материального плена жизни, или материалистов ноги сознания, или пут кармической деятельности, затем в осознанном духовном сознании ( вечный даса ) совершается акарма ( которая не приносит плодов).


Карма (деятельность) бывает разная. 
- Деятельность (карма) в гуне невежества приносит плоды в гуне невежества (карму в невежестве). Обусловливающий круговорот.
- Деятельность (карма) в гуне страсти приносит плоды в гуне страсти (карму в страсти). Обусловливающий круговорот.
- Деятельность (карма) в гуне благости приносит плоды в гуне благости (карму в благости). Обусловливающий круговорот.
- Деятельность (карма) как бы сказать в духовной гуне, приносит плоды духовные (карму духовную). Обусловливающий круговорот.

Обусловленность материальная (маха-майа) нежелательна, но обусловленность духовная (йога-майа) это прибежище.

Используйте "деятельность в сознании Кришны". Прекрасный термин, введенный Прабхупадой, и никакой путаницы.

----------


## Иван1

Я не ошибся в том, что Деятельность в сознании Кришны, на разных уровнях ( в данном контексте это ( предписанные и рекомендованная, разрешённая ) деятельность (карма))) до того как она станет акармой все таки ориентирована на конечный благоприятный для духовного развития результат?

----------


## Иван1

> Карма (деятельность) бывает разная. 
> - Деятельность (карма) в гуне невежества приносит плоды в гуне невежества (карму в невежестве). Обусловливающий круговорот.
> - Деятельность (карма) в гуне страсти приносит плоды в гуне страсти (карму в страсти). Обусловливающий круговорот.
> - Деятельность (карма) в гуне благости приносит плоды в гуне благости (карму в благости). Обусловливающий круговорот.
> - Деятельность (карма) как бы сказать в духовной гуне, приносит плоды духовные (карму духовную). Обусловливающий круговорот.
> 
> Обусловленность материальная (маха-майа) нежелательна, но обусловленность духовная (йога-майа) это прибежище.
> 
> Используйте "деятельность в сознании Кришны". Прекрасный термин, введенный Прабхупадой, и никакой путаницы.


Спасибо.

После Вашего сообщения я могу с полной уверенностью ( так как раньше у меня были сомнения ) употреблять термин : "Вне Ведической концепции" обьясню почему:

Термин: _карма_ в разных философских учениях и школах употребляется по разному и как Вы правильно заметили форма этого термина будет зависеть от того какую суть помещают в эту форму.

Суть-внутренне содержание.
Форм-внешнее обличение.

В разных философских школах нашего времени "Вне Ведической концепции" ( эпохи Кали-Юги ( Века Кали - деградации и лицемерия )) термин *карма* употребляется как деятельность, вторая приносит плоды и в материал истинном мире это естественно, что Все хотят плодов, и каких: Хороших и Благоприятных.

Однако посвящённые личности или согласно Ведической концепции, которая придерживается наставлений идущих от Кришны, ну или как минимум от Господа Брахмы утверждают, что в центре такой деятельности или *кармы* стоит Изначальное невежество или "Авидья".

Нектар Преданности ( Шрила Прабхупада ).

Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит, что наши страдания являются результатом греховных поступков, совершенных нами как в этой, так и в прошлых жизнях. Как правило, люди совершают грехи в силу своего невежества. Но невежество не может служить оправданием и не избавляет от необходимости страдать от последствий греховных действий.

Семинар по Нектару Преданности (семинар книге " Нектар Преданности " )

В «Мадхурья Кадамбини» Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур перечисляет пять клеш и разбирает анатомию причин, порождающих наши страдания, анатомию кармы. Он начинает свое объяснение с того, что корнем любого страдания является невежество, причина которого — отсутствие желания служить Кришне и, соответственно, в жажде материальных наслаждений.

Естественный Вывод, если живое существо не желает служить Шри Кришне, оно находится в Невежестве, и это самое невежество заставляет искать наслаждения в материальных чувственных наслаждения, а значит любая деятельность ( *карма* ) вне сознания Кришны, где есть желание Служить Кришне будет причинять страдания живому существу: 

Механизм такой деятельности (кармы) и страданий описан Бхакти Вигьяной Госвами Махараджем в книге "Семинар по Нектара Преданности" и Шрилой Вишванатхой Чакраварти Тхакуром в " Мадхурья Кадамибини ".

----------


## Иван1

> Карма (деятельность) бывает разная. 
> - Деятельность (карма) в гуне невежества приносит плоды в гуне невежества (карму в невежестве). Обусловливающий круговорот.
> - Деятельность (карма) в гуне страсти приносит плоды в гуне страсти (карму в страсти). Обусловливающий круговорот.
> - Деятельность (карма) в гуне благости приносит плоды в гуне благости (карму в благости). Обусловливающий круговорот.
> - Деятельность (карма) как бы сказать в духовной гуне, приносит плоды духовные (карму духовную). Обусловливающий круговорот.
> 
> Обусловленность материальная (маха-майа) нежелательна, но обусловленность духовная (йога-майа) это прибежище.
> 
> Используйте "деятельность в сознании Кришны". Прекрасный термин, введенный Прабхупадой, и никакой путаницы.


Карма ( деятельность ) совершая в независимом от Кришны состоянии ума, относится к деятельности в гунах материальной природы, так как сознание Шри Кришны и изначальное чистое сознание Живого существа находится на уровне Шуддха-Саттвы, а значит не имеет примеси 3 гун материальной природы ( и ложного эгоизма дживы). Это конечный результат.

Однако написать Бхагавад-Гиту, не учитывая состояние живых существ ( их разные формы осквернения ) по меньшей мере не логично. Так как все в материальном мире осквернены по разному. 

Насколько я помню в Шримад-Бхагаватам описывается природа греховной деятельности, вне сознания Господа Шри Кришны или ( а равно ) на уровне ложного эго:

Если живое существо находится под влиянием гуны невежества, оно получает результат ( прарабдху ) в виде страданий:
*Адхибхута* - страдания, причиняемый другими живыми существами. ( демоны, пишачьи, бхутоганы, воры, бандиты, завистники, хулиганы и так далее )

Если живое существо находится под влиянием гуны страсти, оно получает результат ( прарабдху ) в виде страданий:
*Адхиатма* - страдания, связанные с телом, причиняемые телом. ( рак, спид, венерические заболевания, болезни ног, Зубов, рук, простудные заболевания и так далее )

Если живое существо находится под влиянием гуны благости, оно получает результат (  прарабдху ) в виде страданий:
*Адхидайва* - страдания, причиняемый силами материальной природы. ( ураганы, тайфуны, эпидемии, неурожай, кислотные дожди, засухи и так далее).

То есть как бы живое существо не действовало вне сознания Господа Шри Кришны оно получает лишь череду страданий.

Страдание оно всегда в Гуне невежества находится, и мне больше понятно объяснение об очищении, когда речь идёт о том, что под освобождением живого существа понимается свобода от этих трёх видов скверны.

И что самое удивительное , так это то, что даже не сама Прарабдха в гунах страшна, а страшны последствия этой Прарабдхи, к примеру часть тела подвержена осквернению в виде адхиатмы и человек не может спать, из за этого организм не донца восстанавливает силы, из за этого человек не может выполнять свои семейные обязанности, в итоге из-за бессонницы разрушается судьба семьи, детей, жены и так далее, а казалось бы: Всего лишь бессонница.

----------


## Иван1

Очень часто преданными употребляется такой фразеологизм: " одна и также деятельность может привести как к деградации так и к возвышению живого существа, однако что именно определяет освобождение или деградацию мне пока непонятно???

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не ошибся в том, что Деятельность в сознании Кришны, на разных уровнях ( в данном контексте это ( предписанные и рекомендованная, разрешённая ) деятельность (карма))) до того как она станет акармой все таки ориентирована на конечный благоприятный для духовного развития результат?


Результат, это такое многогранное понятие. Деятельность в сознании Кришны ориентирована на Кришну. Первый, на кого направлено наше сознание и кто получает результат, это Кришна, второй кто получает результат - это его преданные. И мы помогаем преданным и Кришне получать благо. Мы ориентированы на Кришну и преданных, на их благо, вот деятельность с таким направлением сознания называется деятельностью в сознании Кришны.

Благо преданных невозможно без Кришны, поэтому даже если мы захотим вначале принести благо преданным, то это благо невозможно им доставить без того, чтобы принести благо Кришне. Но благо Кришны невозможно без блага преданных, потому что преданные - это то, что дороже всего для Кришны. Поэтому преданные и Кришна неразлучны, неразрывны. Это как две ноги. Чтобы идти в духовном развитии, нужны две ноги, одна нога - Кришна, вторая нога - преданные.

Поэтому на самом деле сложно сказать, кто же первый получает благо, и на кого первым направлено наше сознание, т.к. Кришна окружен преданными. Если мы смотрим на Кришну, то видим его в окружении преданных, а если мы смотрим на преданных, то видим их у стоп Кришны.

И благо это состоит в том, что они вместе, Кришна и преданные. Делать благо Кришне и преданным - это помогать им быть вместе. Когда вы хотите помочь кому-то встретиться с кем-то, то на кого первого обратить внимание? Они оба должны одновременно находиться в нашем сознании. Это и цель, это и процесс.

Ровно то же самое вы можете увидеть и в христианстве.
"36 Учитель! какая наибольшая заповедь в законе?
37 Иисус сказал ему: возлюби Господа Бога твоего всем сердцем твоим и всею душею твоею и всем разумением твоим:
38 сия есть первая и наибольшая заповедь;
39 вторая же подобная ей: возлюби ближнего твоего, как самого себя;
40 на сих двух заповедях утверждается весь закон и пророки."

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Однако посвящённые личности или согласно Ведической концепции, которая придерживается наставлений идущих от Кришны, ну или как минимум от Господа Брахмы утверждают, что в центре такой деятельности или *кармы* стоит Изначальное невежество или "Авидья".


Да, джива отворачивается от Кришны и преданных, и это является тем "изначальным невежеством, авидьей". В русском языке очень показательно. Авидья значит не видеть Кришну и преданных.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Очень часто преданными употребляется такой фразеологизм: " одна и также деятельность может привести как к деградации так и к возвышению живого существа, однако что именно определяет освобождение или деградацию мне пока непонятно???


Направление сознания. Ради чего делается...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Очень часто преданными употребляется такой фразеологизм: " одна и также деятельность может привести как к деградации так и к возвышению живого существа, однако что именно определяет освобождение или деградацию мне пока непонятно???


Из предыдущих диалогов ясно, что к освобождению приводит деятельность ради блага Кришны и преданных. Когда Кришна и преданные вместе в нашем сознании. Когда деятельность ради того, чтобы они были вместе, т.к. в этом их благо.

Это как любовь, в чем благо? Когда влюбленные вместе. В этом их благо.

Когда отворачивается человек в своей деятельности от блага Кришны и преданных, то есть теряет их в своем сознании, когда они разлучены, наступает, как вы написали, Авидья, не видит Кришну и преданных, корень всего греха и деградации.

Но не нужно путать эту разлуку с разлукой во Вриндаване. Эта вышеупомянутая разлука превращает преданных в непреданных, они больше не во Вриндаване, они забывают о Кришне. А разлука во Вриндаване - они по прежнему преданные и они помнят Кришну.

----------


## Иван1

*!!!*

кармано хй *апи боддхавйам* боддхавйам ча викарманах
акарманаш *ча боддхавйам* гахана кармано гатих

карманах - работы; хи - непременно; _апи_ - _также_; *боддхавйам* _должно быть понято_; *боддхавйам* - _должно быть понято_; ча - также; викарманах - запрещенной работы; акарманах - бездействия; *ча* - _также_; *боддхавйам* - _должно быть понято_; гахана - очень трудно; карманах - работы; гатих - вход.

*!!!*

Намеренно подчеркнул, чтобы не было вопросов откуда я это взял.

----------


## Иван1

> Из предыдущих диалогов ясно, что к освобождению приводит деятельность ради блага Кришны и преданных. Когда Кришна и преданные вместе в нашем сознании. Когда деятельность ради того, чтобы они были вместе, т.к. в этом их благо.
> 
> Это как любовь, в чем благо? Когда влюбленные вместе. В этом их благо.
> 
> Когда отворачивается человек в своей деятельности от блага Кришны и преданных, то есть теряет их в своем сознании, когда они разлучены, наступает, как вы написали, Авидья, не видит Кришну и преданных, корень всего греха и деградации.
> 
> Но не нужно путать эту разлуку с разлукой во Вриндаване. Эта вышеупомянутая разлука превращает преданных в непреданных, они больше не во Вриндаване, они забывают о Кришне. А разлука во Вриндаване - они по прежнему преданные и они помнят Кришну.


Шри Кришна говорит: " боддхавйам " - должно быть понятно.

Понимание - *способность*, *умение* проникнуть в смысл чего-нибудь, усвоить, сознать его; состояние сознания, которому *ясен*, *открыт*, известен смысл чего-нибудь. Обладать пониманием чего-нибудь. 

Стих 15, главы 15 «Бхагавад Гиты»:
_
Я пребываю в сердце каждого живого существа, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение. Цель всех Вед-познать_ 

Понимание ( боддхавйам ) можно получить только от Шри Кришны который в форме своей экспансии сверхдуши находится в сердце каждого живого существа.

Естественно , что с нашим уровнем осквернения, понимания того о чем говорится в Ведах практически ни у кого нету.

Да и само живое существо не способно понять вещи, находящиеся за пределами её возможностей.

Однако по - милости духовного учителя, Гуру-Таттвы( Чайтья Гуру - параматмы в сердце ) можно обрести понимание того, что есть действие, что есть бездействие и часто есть запретное действие.

Шри Кришна в Бхагавад-Гите, где точно я не помню, но знаю точно, что Шрила Прабхупада комментирует, что джива изначально _випашчит_, то есть мудра и обладает всей полнотой знания.

Однако все те же проблемы в виде Адхиатмы, Адхибхуты и Адхидайвы, а также ложного эго оскверняют живое живое существо не давая пройти свету знания.

Опять все возвращается к природе действия или внутренней сути *действия в сознании Шри Кришны*. 

Каким должно быть действие в сознании Шри Кришны ( его внутренние составляющие), чтобы результатом этого действия стало понимание - как результат беспричинной милости Шри Кришны ?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Стих 15, главы 15 «Бхагавад Гиты»:
> _
> Я пребываю в сердце каждого живого существа, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение. Цель всех Вед-познать_ 
> 
> Понимание ( боддхавйам ) можно получить только от Шри Кришны который в форме своей экспансии сверхдуши находится в сердце каждого живого существа.
> 
> Каким должно быть действие в сознании Шри Кришны ( его внутренние составляющие), чтобы результатом этого действия стало понимание - как результат беспричинной милости Шри Кришны ?


Если понимание исходит от Кришны, то нужно повернуться к Кришне, направить сознание на Кришну и на преданных, в меру возможностей. Насколько сознание направлено на Кришну и его преданных, настолько и приходит понимание как нужно действовать.

Когда направлено сознание на Кришну, Кришна говорит нам - приведи ко мне моих преданных. И дает знание как это сделать. Когда сознание направлено на преданных, преданные говорят нам - приведи нас к Кришне. И дают знание как это сделать. Они говорят нам - Кришна вон там. А Кришна нам говорит - преданные вон там. Это и есть знание.

То есть, когда сознание направлено на Кришну и преданных, то уже не возникает вопрос "Каким должно быть действие в сознании Шри Кришны", поскольку Кришна и преданные дают ответ на этот вопрос в виде знания. Кришна дает знание где преданные и что нужно сделать, а преданные дают знание где Кришна и что нужно сделать.

Только нужно помнить, что преданные и Кришна должны быть не по форме, а по сути.

Если мы направляем сознание на форму, и она нам не дает знания, значит в этой форме нет сути. Направьте сознание на суть, и она даст вам знание.

Не забывайте, что Арджуна получил знание от Кришны, то есть направил на него сознание. И гуру может дать нам знание, если он преданный. Мы также должны быть преданными, т.к. иначе знание не войдет в нас, мы будем спорить, мы не хотим вести преданных к Кришне, мы хотим, чтобы "золотая рыбка была у меня на посылках".

Для того, чтобы стать преданными и направить сознание на Кришну и преданных, нам нужно предварительно очиститься, поскольку нахождение в страстях и невежестве будет мешать нам предаваться Кришне.

----------


## Иван1

Спасибо за ответ.

Вы очень правильно ( на мой взгляд ) заметили, что служение преданным не обладающим духовной реализацией, это одно и тоже что служить материальному сознанию, результат конечно будет, но что определит именно Ваш ( не Ваш лично, а индивидуальный  ) результат ( либо освобождение ( как следствие действия в сознании Шри Кришны ), либо порабощение ( как следствие запрещенного действия ) , либо духовное наслаждение ( как следствие акармы ) ?

Если Общество преданных на самом деле имеет связь с Кришной ( то есть подлинные Вайшнавы ) то служение им в любом случае даст духовное понимание или как минимум, понимание в гуне благости.

Однако:

----------


## Иван1

Не трудно представить себе ситуацию, в которой живому существу предлагается деятельность, совершая которую живое существо сможет постепенно возвышаться до полного осознания своей духовной природы, Верховного Господа и благополучно возвращаться в духовный мир.

Кришна говорит: что Все живые существа идут моим путём...

Но, в силу отсутствия понимания на первоначальном этапе ( этапе подготовки к деятельности ) живое существо подходит к предлагаемой деятельности с материальными мотивами или иными ( своими собственными представлениями ) о том, к чему его призывают Священные писания, и Кришна, на что его ориентируют и что определит конечный результат деятельности в сознании Кришны.

В чем суть или сущность действия в сознании Шри Кришны?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы очень правильно ( на мой взгляд ) заметили, что служение преданным не обладающим духовной реализацией, это одно и тоже что служить материальному сознанию, результат конечно будет, но что определит именно Ваш ( не Ваш лично, а индивидуальный  ) результат ( либо освобождение ( как следствие действия в сознании Шри Кришны ), либо порабощение ( как следствие запрещенного действия ) , либо духовное наслаждение ( как следствие акармы ) ?







> Если Общество преданных на самом деле имеет связь с Кришной ( то есть подлинные Вайшнавы ) то служение им в любом случае даст духовное понимание или как минимум, понимание в гуне благости. Однако:


То же самое, служение должно быть служением по сути, а не по форме. Связь у отдельных членов общества есть, но служения по сути может не быть. Это вопрос выбора живого существа под действием гун.
Поэтому не в любом случае. Где вы видели в жизни концепцию "в любом случае"? Вот вы хотите залезть на гору. Если вы лежите в долине, то в каком таком любом случае вы попадете на вершину? Нет, никогда. Кришна говорит - навеки в самые темные районы вселенной.

Как на чаше весов. Что перевесит, туда и выбор. Обусловленность никуда не девается. Если усилия в плавании недостаточны, человек тонет. Если деятельность в СК освобожает слабее, чем оскверняют гуны, то движения вверх нет, а есть движение вниз.

Осквернение происходит непрерывно, это не фиксированное действие. Точно так и служение происходит непрерывно, оно не что-то фиксированное - купил и оно в кармане. Перестал служить - будет падение. Служение должно преодолеть гуны. Если слабо служишь, то не преодолеешь. Даже в случае если объект служения истинный. Слабо или сильно означает степень преданности в данных устовиях.
Пока плыл - держался на поверхности, перестал плыть - утонул. Но держаться на поверхности этого мало, чтобы выкарабкаться из воды. Нужен Кришна, нужны преданные. Нельзя останавливаться на достигнутом, иначе это просто "держаться на поверхности", недостаточно плыть, нужно найти Вишну на гаруде. Для того кто тонет выход на поверхность то прогресс, для того, кто плавает на поверхности Вишну на гаруде это прогресс. Нужен прогресс в сознании Кришны на каждом этапе, чтобы гуны назад не затянули, а наоборот, всё больше и больше освобождаться.

Вот это и определяет "результат". Степень осквернения, степень истнности Кришны и преданных, сила нашего усилия в служении им, то есть степень нашей преданности. Это всё взаимосвязанные вещи. Кришна-преданные и наша преданность и усилия в преданности. Всё это может быть, но оно должно увеличиваться. Тогда это прогресс, а если даже оно и есть, но уменьшается, то это деградация.

Если осквернение перевешивает чашу, тогда всё остальное не приносит результата.

То есть есть действие в сознании Кришны, и есть действие в сознании майи. Что перевешивает во времени, то и побеждает.

Вот мы считаем, что у общества есть связь с Кришной, и поэтому в "любом случае" что-то нам гарантировано. Это заблуждение. Вот идет группа альпинистов на гору. Кто-то из них залез, а кто-то нет. Никакого "в любом случае". Отношения с Кришной индивидуальны. Каждая гопи танцует со своим Кришной.

----------


## Иван1

Спасибо.

Говоря: " в любом случае " я имею ввиду то благо, каоторое обретается на самом начальном этапе знакомства со святым именем, божествами и книгами, не учитывая аванса Кришны, живое существо на стадии неофита не обладает почти никаким пониманием, однако благо от простого соприкосновения получает. Так как Кришна Ачьюта ( непогрешимый ) и самый чистый из всех чистых и все что с ним связано обладает такой же природой.

Однако я не на этом хотел сконцентрировать внимание.

Если быть более внимательным в ответе на вопрос о деятельности в Сознании Кришны (карме) суть этой деятельности должна быть в чем то проявлена.

Вопрос: в чем? 

Любая деятельность живого существа включает в себя ряд составляющих. 

Вопрос: что нужно понять: " по тексту : бодхавьям " о чем говорит Кришна ? О каком понимании говорит Шри Кришна?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не трудно представить себе ситуацию, в которой живому существу предлагается деятельность, совершая которую живое существо сможет постепенно возвышаться до полного осознания своей духовной природы, Верховного Господа и благополучно возвращаться в духовный мир.
> 
> Кришна говорит: что Все живые существа идут моим путём...
> 
> Но, в силу отсутствия понимания на первоначальном этапе ( этапе подготовки к деятельности ) живое существо подходит к предлагаемой деятельности с материальными мотивами или иными ( своими собственными представлениями ) о том, к чему его призывают Священные писания, и Кришна, на что его ориентируют и что определит конечный результат деятельности в сознании Кришны.
> 
> В чем суть или сущность действия в сознании Шри Кришны?


Уже был ответ на этот вопрос, причем неоднократно. Вы поймите, в обход Кришны не будет никакого действия.

Священные писания это далекий этап. Вначале существо не знает никаких писаний. Но связь между дживой и Кришной есть всегда. Природа Кришны притягательна, привлекательна для Дживы. Даже по уши в материи джива неосознанно делает что-то ради Кришны. Вот это и дает ей разум к дальнейшей деятельности. Кришна проявлен в нашем мире. И джива видит Кришну. Какие-то проблески Кришны, его проявления. И когда она делает ради него, она вступает на путь освобождения.

Если она хочет господствовать, то есть присвоить себе проявления Кришны, то это ведет её по пути деградации, если она хочет служить, то это освобождает. Осквернение гунами приводит к тому, что мы хотим господствовать. Отвернутость от Кришны и повернутость к эгу тоже. Но если она не против пожертвовать частичкой своего эга ради какого-то замеченного проявления Кришны, вот это реальное служение. Насколько джива повернута к Кришне, настолько отвернута от эга. И наоборот. Отвернутость от Кришны (и повернутость к эгу) - коренная причина греха. Поэтому не будет деятельности в обход Кришны. Джива если заметит Кришну, проявленного в материальном мире, какое-то его качество или что-то такое, то Кришна всегда говорит - а вот мои преданные. Приведи их ко мне. Но эго считает - что это его, эга, преданные. И может не служить. Преданность это вопрос готовности к жертве. В материи это жертва эгом, его частями, тому, что ему принадлежит, а в духовном мире это жертва всей духовной природы.

То есть тут как бы опять весы. Эго против Кришны. Кришна и эго несовместимы. Кришна владелец всего, поэтому когда он видит эго, он говорит - всё это мое. А эго говорит Кришне, нет, мое. Поэтому Прабхупада называет всех людей в материальном мире ворами. Мы украли у Кришны то, что принажлежит ему, и считаем это своим, собой. Даже душа наша принадлежит ему. Но мы не отдаем даже материю. Я и мое.

http://www.sambandha.ru/kak-otlichit...nastoyashhego/

Но не отдаем мы под действием гун. Поэтому можно очищаться от влияния гун.

_"Органы чувств выше неодушевленной материи, ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, а над разумом стоит она [душа]."_
Эго дорого для души, но Кришна дороже. Поэтому душа, увидев Кришну или его проявление, может проявить свою истинную природу и послужить даже неосознанно, Кришна не нуждается в названиях, душа знает его и без названий.

Если душа после неосознанных случайных проб, почувствовала вкус истинной деятельности, тогда она становится на путь устойчивого осознанного служения. Но и тут всё зависит от её усилий.

Вначале она встает на путь сознательной благочестивой деятельности.

Откуда возьмется случайное служение? Кришна легко способен обмануть майю. Даже если душа отвернулась от Кришны и повернулась к эгу, Кришна может предстать в виде проявления в майе и душа не устоит, т.к. такова её природа.

Но если душа занимается корыстной благочестивой деятельностью? Всё равно то тут, то там проскакивает истинная деятельноть. И благочестие от неё накапливается.

Когда его накопится достаточно для длительного благоприятного периода, Кришна дает душе её же благочестие как волну, благоприятный период, возможность длительно совершать благочестивую деятельность. И на этой волне душа может выкарабкаться. Негативные последствия в это время подождут, они вернутся потом, когда душа окрепнет.

Этим своим благочестие человек и выкарабкивается. Это можно сравнить с ядерной реакцией. Пока нет критической массы благочестия, реакция невозможна. Потому что плоды реакции поглощает свинец гун. Поэтому разумно это случайное благочестие складывать в коробочку, а потом, когда накопится достаточно, соединить всё вместе, чтобы произошла реакция. Когда благочестие собрано в одном месте, гуны отходят на второй план, и душа может взлететь на крыле своей истинной деятельности. И потом уже не упадет.

Но суть деятельности всё та же. Кришна и его преданные. Сознательно, несознательно, не важно. Важно, что суть этой деятельности это жертва. Потому что Кришна жертвует для преданных, а преданные жертвут для Кришны. И мы жертвуем ради них. Но жертва всё таки вторична. Вначале Кришна, и тогда, ради него возможна жертва. Кришна изначален. Из него исходят преданные, он властелин жертвы, ягья-пуруша. Но он первый. Ади-пурушам. Поэтому наша деятельность, как и всё в мире, начинается с него.

----------


## Иван1

А где об этом говорится или в какой форме термин "жертва" представлен в этих трёх стихах ( Гл. 4 текст 16,17,18) , в которых Кришна объясняет о природе Кармы (действия) Викарма( запрещенного действия) и Акармы ( без последствий)?

Быть может Вам покажется вопрос провокационным, однако это не так. И Ваше последнее сообщение очень точно описывает форму ( как мне кажется ) деятельности в сознании Шри Кришны. Однако если говорить о сути деятельности, то возникает резонный вопрос о составляющих такой деятельности иначе суть не раскрыта а если раскрыта то не до конца? 

Вы так не считаете,?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если быть более внимательным в ответе на вопрос о деятельности в Сознании Кришны (карме) суть этой деятельности должна быть в чем то проявлена.
> 
> Вопрос: в чем? 
> 
> Любая деятельность живого существа включает в себя ряд составляющих. 
> 
> Вопрос: что нужно понять: " по тексту : бодхавьям " о чем говорит Кришна ? О каком понимании говорит Шри Кришна?


Я уже говорил суть деятельности в том, чтобы помочь Кришне и преданным быть вместе. Делается это через свою преданность. Через сосредоточение сознания на Кришне и преданных и наша жертва, усилия, самоотдача, которая льется на огонь их отношений.

Насчет бодхавьям я опять повторюсь, считаю, что Кришна говорит о том, что нужно понять отличия формы о сути (махание лопатой от цели, мотива махания лопатой, ради кого и чего махаем лопатой, именно то, что стоит во главе угла и определяет результат деятельности, а не сама деятельность), а суть проявлена в Кришне, его преданных, в жертве ради их от отношений. Но Кришна может быть спрятан где угодно, поэтому никто в материальном никогда не может понять кто и что делает, поскольку отношения Кришны и человека это всегда очень индивидуально. В духовном мире понять можно.
Кришна может быть проявлен через своих представителей, полубогов и т.д. Сложность понимания деятельности в том, что сложно понять где и как проявлен Кришна. Сложность понимания деятельности в сложности понимания мотивов деятельности.

Прабхупада и говорит в комментарии
*"чтобы научиться различать разные виды деятельности, необходимо постичь свои отношения со Всевышним."*

Вот в этом сложность.  Кришна говорит _"Хитросплетения деятельности очень трудны для понимания."_ Почему? Потому что хитросплетения проявлений Кришны и служения ему в этом мире трудны для понимания. Кришна говорит _"Поэтому надо хорошо знать, что такое действие, что такое запретное действие и что такое бездействие."_ Почему? Потому что нужно знать какую ценность представляет собой Кришна, видеть эту ценность, и правильно действовать ради этой ценности. Кто это знает, тот знает что такое действие и запретное действие и бездействие.

Еще раз повторюсь, поскольку действия нет без Кришны, то говорить о деятельности в отрыве от Кришны и его проявлений бессмысленно.

Кроме того, не забывайте что это говорит Арджуне Кришна. Кришна может говорит о деятельности. Потому что деятельность зависит от его присутствия.

Но если мы не знаем Кришну, а слушаем форму о форме, то у нас нет знания.

Мы читаем БГ и думаем, что это нам Кришна сказал. Нет, иначе родилось бы реализованное знание. Мы читаем БГ от формы, а не слушаем от Кришны. Большая разница. Все писания говорят, что нужна шрути. Для Арджуны БГ это шрути, услышанное от Бога. Богооткровенное знание.

Но для нас БГ это прочитанная форма. Прочитать это еще не богооткровенное шрути. Может это эго наше читает? И т.д.

----------


## Иван1

> Я уже говорил суть деятельности в том, чтобы помочь Кришне и преданным быть вместе. Делается это через свою преданность. Через сосредоточение сознания на Кришне и преданных и наша жертва, усилия, самоотдача, которая льется на огонь их отношений.
> 
> Насчет бодхавьям я опять повторюсь, считаю, что Кришна говорит о том, что нужно понять отличия формы о сути (махание лопатой от цели, мотива махания лопатой, ради кого и чего махаем лопатой, именно то, что стоит во главе угла и определяет результат деятельности, а не сама деятельность), а суть проявлена в Кришне, его преданных, в жертве ради их от отношений. Но Кришна может быть спрятан где угодно, поэтому никто в материальном никогда не может понять кто и что делает, поскольку отношения Кришны и человека это всегда очень индивидуально. В духовном мире понять можно.
> Кришна может быть проявлен через своих представителей, полубогов и т.д. Сложность понимания деятельности в том, что сложно понять где и как проявлен Кришна. Сложность понимания деятельности в сложности понимания мотивов деятельности.
> 
> Прабхупада и говорит в комментарии
> *"чтобы научиться различать разные виды деятельности, необходимо постичь свои отношения со Всевышним."*
> 
> Вот в этом сложность.  Кришна говорит _"Хитросплетения деятельности очень трудны для понимания."_ Почему? Потому что хитросплетения проявлений Кришны и служения ему в этом мире трудны для понимания. Кришна говорит _"Поэтому надо хорошо знать, что такое действие, что такое запретное действие и что такое бездействие."_ Почему? Потому что нужно знать какую ценность представляет собой Кришна, видеть эту ценность, и правильно действовать ради этой ценности. Кто это знает, тот знает что такое действие и запретное действие и бездействие.
> ...


Полностью разделяю Вашу точку зрения. Но однако Кришна на самом деле нам говорит в Бхагавад-гите, это ( согласно Пуранам или Упанишадам , точно не скажу ) он лично присутствует в Бхагавад-Гите.

Бхагавад-Гита - это Кришна в форме Моддана-Мохана - это в одной из лекций кто из преданных объясняет.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А где об этом говорится или в какой форме термин "жертва" представлен в этих трёх стихах ( Гл. 4 текст 16,17,18) , в которых Кришна объясняет о природе Кармы (действия) Викарма( запрещенного действия) и Акармы ( без последствий)?
> 
> Быть может Вам покажется вопрос провокационным, однако это не так. И Ваше последнее сообщение очень точно описывает форму ( как мне кажется ) деятельности в сознании Шри Кришны. Однако если говорить о сути деятельности, то возникает резонный вопрос о составляющих такой деятельности иначе суть не раскрыта а если раскрыта то не донца? 
> 
> Вы так не считаете,?


Во первых Кришна говорит 4.16 "я тебе объясню, что значит действовать". Я, то есть Кришна объяснит.
Кришна объяснит, что значит действовать. Нужен Кришна.
Во вторых почему мы должны ограничиваться 4.16-4.18? 
Кришна говорит в 4.15 - что "В минувшие времена все освобожденные души обладали знанием о Моей трансцендентной природе и действовали в соответствии с ним." Опять нужен Кришна и знание его природы. Действовать в соответствии с природой Кришны.
Потом 4.19, 20, 21, 22 - это прелюдий к жертве. Развитие непривязанностей, от эга.
Ну и 4.23 - финал - освободился от гун и главное *"трудится только ради меня".*
Пословный перевод
*йаджнайа — ради удовлетворения Ягьи (Кришны);*

Насчет составляющих деятельности, считаю, что говорю о сути. Кришна, преданные и наша деятельность (ягья) ради их блага это самая суть, а не форма.
Просто может быть вы видите форму Кришны и преданных и поэтому вам кажется такое описание формальным? Действительно
выглядит банально, но суть именно такова. Слова может быть немного забиты, формальны. 
Если бы мы говорили о таинственных энергиях и т.д., это не добавило бы сути, а усложнило бы форму.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Полностью разделяю Вашу точку зрения. Но однако Кришна на самом деле нам говорит в Бхагавад-гите, это ( согласно Пуранам или Упанишадам , точно не скажу ) он лично присутствует в Бхагавад-Гите.
> 
> Бхагавад-Гита - это Кришна в форме Моддана-Мохана - это в одной из лекций кто из преданных объясняет.


Кришна везде присутствует, но проблема что мы зачастую повернуты не к Кришне, а к эгу.
Если бы Кришна рассказал каждому читающему БГ всю суть, то не было бы дискуссий. Кришна рассказывает в меру преданности каждого.
"*Как мне предается, так я и вознаграждаю."* Поэтому самого присутствия Кришны недостаточно. Нужны еще наши действия (в сознании Кришны).

----------


## Иван1

> Во первых Кришна говорит 4.16 "я тебе объясню, что значит действовать". Я, то есть Кришна объяснит.
> Кришна объяснит, что значит действовать. Нужен Кришна.
> Во вторых почему мы должны ограничиваться 4.16-4.18? 
> Кришна говорит в 4.15 - что "В минувшие времена все освобожденные души обладали знанием о Моей трансцендентной природе и действовали в соответствии с ним." Опять нужен Кришна и знание его природы. Действовать в соответствии с природой Кришны.
> Потом 4.19, 20, 21, 22 - это прелюдий к жертве. Развитие непривязанностей, от эга.
> Ну и 4.23 - финал - освободился от гун и главное *"трудится только ради меня".*
> Пословный перевод
> *йаджнайа — ради удовлетворения Ягьи (Кришны);*
> 
> ...


Согласен ограничиваться Бхагавад-Гитой им конкретной главой 4 не стоит.

----------


## Иван1

> Кришна везде присутствует, но проблема что мы зачастую повернуты не к Кришне, а к эгу.
> Если бы Кришна рассказал каждому читающему БГ всю суть, то не было бы дискуссий. Кришна рассказывает в меру преданности каждого.
> "*Как мне предается, так я и вознаграждаю."* Поэтому самого присутствия Кришны недостаточно. Нужны еще наши действия (в сознании Кришны).


У вас в одном из прошлых сообщений была указана очень интересная на мой взгляд фраза в следующем сообщении сделаю ссылку на него и попробую под другим углом рассмотреть Деятельность в сознании Шри Кришны.

----------


## Иван1

Может ошибся, но в любом случае вовремя не успел отметить. Речь шла о качествах, которыми обладает то или иное живое существо.

Любая *деятельность* ( _кармано_ по тексту Главы 4 Бхагавад-Гиты) складывается из нескольких составляющих и нескольких факторов. 

Самое скромное понимание составляющих действия:

1. Это желание (*Биджа*-семя)( находится в сердце живого существа, в уме )

2. Это само действие (*Карма*-действие)

3. Это то как живое существо будет осуществлять своё действие (*Пхалонмукхам*-план действия (кармы).

4. Результат деятельности ( *Прарабдха-Карма* )
  - относительное материальное страдание
  - относительное материальное наслаждение

( это можно понять по текстам указанным мною ранее ( Нектар Преданности Шрилы Прабхупады и Семинар по Нектару преданности Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа ) где описывается принцип формирования клеш- причин страданий.)

Как мы ранее с Вами указывали деятельность в независимом от Шри Кришны состоянии, а равно по собственной прихоти относится к категории *Викармы* и является запрещенной деятельностью. И также она вся находится в гунах материальной природы: страсти, благости и невежестве. 

Однако Если вернуться к Предыстории Битвы на Курукшетре: Всем предельно ясна конечная цель Деяний Шри Кришны: 

1. Уничтожить Асуров.
2. Восстановить законы религии (Дхарму).
3. Отдать правление Государством в руки истинно праведных царей или своим преданным (Пандавам) восстановив при этом истинную справедливость.

Все перечисленные в Главе 4 Бхагавад-Гиты в тексте 16 личности: Брахма, Шива, Нарада, Ману, Кумары, Капила, Прахлада, Бхишма, Шукадева Госвами, Йамараджа, Джанака и Бали Махараджа.

Являются великими преданными Господа Шри Кришны и обладают полным знанием о том, что есть действие, а что запретное действие.

Кроме того, Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к тексту 16 Главы 4 указывает на то, что впервые  Наука Сознания Шри Кришны была поведана Богу солнца ( Вивасвану ).

Далее по тексту комментария Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что Наука сознания Шри Кришны была поведана лично Арджуне и употреблен термин: 

"*Арджуна получил это знание от Шри Кришны*.


Что имеет ввиду Шри Кришна употребляя слово : " Знание "?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Мне и раньше казалось, а теперь это переросло в уверенность, что ваши вопросы скорее риторические, а не реальные. Правильно? Просто как название темы "для поговорить", провести досуг. Простите, на такое общение нет ни времени, ни желания. Ну и не совсем правильно это.

----------


## Иван1

> Мне и раньше казалось, а теперь это переросло в уверенность, что ваши вопросы скорее риторические, а не реальные. Правильно? Просто как название темы "для поговорить", провести досуг. Простите, на такое общение нет ни времени, ни желания. Ну и не совсем правильно это.


Вы правы, прошу прощения, что отнял Ваше драгоценное время. Спасибо

----------


## Иван1

Бхагавад-Гита Глава 13. тексты 8-12. Лекция : "Как выйти за пределы Судьбы" 

Шрила Прабхупада комментируя Бхагавад-Гиту говорит о том, что Кришна называет знанием и что Кришна называет невежеством.

http://smaranam.ru/lections/lection-6507.

Если я правильно понял то именно это Кришна дал Арджуне?

----------

